# uv vs. MD



## blazheirio889

[size=+2]*Music Dragon vs ultraviolet*[/size]



			
				ultraviolet said:
			
		

> This is a challenge for Music Dragon!
> Format: 4 vs 4, single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon
> Arena Description: Tiny Island
> This small island is only the size of a tennis court, covered in soft  white sand and dotted with a few coconut trees. The island is surrounded  by a cool, blue ocean. Buoys are marked around the island 100m from the  shore, and mark the arena's boundary. It's a clear, warm day, and Sunny  Day is in effect.
> Additional Rules: Coconuts can be thrown at an opponent for 2% typeless  damage, but they first need to be acquired by either spending an action  shaking or climbing to the top of a tree.


*Music Dragon's active squad*

 *Strawberry Macaroons* the female Swablu <Natural Cure>
 *Pravus* the male Steelix <Rock Head>
 *Doctor Proctor* the male Exeggcute <Chlorophyll>
 *The Beast* the male Aerodactyl <Pressure>
 *Goach* the male Whiscash <Oblivious>
 *Enoch* the genderless Solrock <Levitate>
 *Pizza Man* the male Exeggcute <Chlorophyll>
 *Dumb as Rock* the genderless Lunatone <Levitate>


*ultraviolet's active squad*

 *Seven* the male Rapidash <Flash Fire>
 *Djurprinsessa* the female Nidoqueen <Rivalry>
 *Tilda Swinton* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Button* the female Mawile <Hyper Cutter>
 *Pirella* the female Petilil <Own Tempo> @ Sun Stone
 *Lucky Day* the female Blitzle <Lightning Rod>
 *Wild Card* the male Horsea <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
 *Birthday Cake* the female Venipede <Poison Point> @ Eviolite
 *Pêche Melba* the female Goomy <Gooey>
 *Depothys* the female Skrelp <Poison Touch>

MD sends out first.
uv sends out and issues commands.
MD issues commands.


----------



## Music Dragon

Oh! I send out Enoch, my Solrock. Unfortunately he does not have his superpowers yet!! This battle takes place in another timeline I guess.


----------



## ultraviolet

okay, let's go Djurprinsessa. 



Let's get this out of the way - Smack Down, as soon as you can. I'm having none of this 'levitate' nonsense. Once you Smack Down, follow with Bulldoze. If Enoch is protecting or using Light Screen, use Brick Break.

*Smack Down/Brick Break *~ *Smack Down/Bulldoze/Brick Break* ~ *Smack Down/Bulldoze/Brick Break *


----------



## Music Dragon

I'm-a Wario, I'm-a gonna win! Here I go!

I'm having none of this "not Levitate" nonsense. Use Telekinesis to raise her into the air, then follow up with Will-O-Wisp. Finally, since you'll probably be smacked down all on the floor by now, you should use Rock Polish to give yourself some extra speed for rolling around. Nyoom!

*Telekinesis ~ Will-O-Wisp ~ Rock Polish*


----------



## blazheirio889

Spoiler: Arena






			
				ultraviolet said:
			
		

> This is a challenge for Music Dragon!
> Format: 4 vs 4, single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon
> Arena Description: Tiny Island
> This small island is only the size of a tennis court, covered in soft white sand and dotted with a few coconut trees. The island is surrounded by a cool, blue ocean. Buoys are marked around the island 100m from the shore, and mark the arena's boundary. It's a clear, warm day, and Sunny Day is in effect.
> Additional Rules: Coconuts can be thrown at an opponent for 2% typeless damage, but they first need to be acquired by either spending an action shaking or climbing to the top of a tree.





After a lengthy involuntary vacation, the ASB League finally reopened, and the first challenge pinned to the challenge board was to be held on an island suited for a vacation for one. Perfect. The metal dragon ref ripped the notice off the board and waddled home to pack her bags.

A few days later, she, along with the two battlers, was teleported to the tiny island by a League-owned Abra. While the battlers took their positions and considered what Pokemon to send out, the ref wandered off to the side and pulled a beach chair from an improbably small backpack. She sprawled inelegantly across the chair, face tipped into the sunlight and wings spread wide, in hopes of offsetting how pale she was from normally sitting inside all day. Whether metal dragons could actually tan was another problem.

By then the battlers were ready to begin. From ultraviolet’s Pokeball emerged a Nidoqueen, who immediately squinted in displeasure and shielded her eyes from the burning sun. Meanwhile, Music Dragon’s Solrock didn’t appear to be inconvenienced in the slightest. It simply bobbed slowly in the air, waiting for the referee’s signal. She waved a wing, and the battle began.

*Round One*​
*ultraviolet (OOOO)*


Djurprinsessa (F) <Rivalry>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Squinting.
*Commands: *Smack Down/Brick Break ~ Smack Down/Bulldoze/Brick Break ~ Smack Down/Bulldoze/Brick Break

*Music Dragon (OOOO)*


Enoch (X) <Levitate>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Seemingly completely calm (but who can tell?)
*Commands: *Telekinesis ~ Will-o-Wisp ~ Rock Polish 

Djurprinsessa searched for a rock to throw at Enoch, but the island was covered only in fine sand. Perhaps there would be a few in the water? She ran to the shore and peered into the crystal clear sea, delighted to find a few rocks that would serve her purpose. No sooner than she had scooped one up, she felt a gentle upward tug, and that was the only warning she had before she was thrown into the air with a loud yelp.

While Djurprinsessa had been searching, Enoch had been concentrating its psychic powers so it could lift its opponent. Djurprinsessa was flung about five feet upwards before she began to descend, and she braced herself for the impact – only to stop abruptly about three feet from the sand. She struggled in the air for a moment, finding the feeling of floating to be positively unnerving, before giving up and lobbing her stone at Enoch in retaliation. It broke off the top of one of its rocky protrusions, disrupting the Solrock’s balance, and it tipped dramatically before falling into the sand.

Djurprinsessa’s triumphant grin quickly slid off her face when she realized how difficult it would be to carry out her next commands. Flailing around awkwardly, she managed to right herself, then lashed at the ground with her tail with as much force as she could muster. Only about half her tail managed to connect, and the weak impact was further reduced as the Bulldoze traveled through the soft sand. Enoch was jostled around slightly and it let out a noise that sounded remarkably like a fart, but overall didn’t appear to be too inconvenienced.

With a great deal of effort, Enoch spun itself around in the sand until it was facing Djurprinsessa. An eerie mote of blue flame began to form in front of its face and, when it was about the size of a tennis ball, weaved off erratically towards Djurprinsessa. Unable to do much but flail about, Djurprinsessa took the Will-o-Wisp on her belly. The white-hot flame left an ugly burn mark, and she cringed.

Again Djurprinsessa tried to thump her tail against the ground, but the resulting wave was even weaker this time because the pain from the burn punished any sudden movements. Enoch lay there passively as the ground around it quivered. Once it was over, it spun rapidly in the sand, letting the grains rub at its rocky body and wear away at the rough edges. This left it slightly smoother and shinier, though for the most part it just polished away the grit that Djurprinsessa’s Bulldozes had showered on Enoch.

A few moments after Enoch stopped spinning, the psychic power that held Djurprinsessa aloft abruptly vanished, and she fell unceremoniously towards the sand, hitting it chin-first. With a grunt she stood up and brushed the sand off of herself.

*ultraviolet (OOOO)*


Djurprinsessa (F) <Rivalry>
Health: 98%
Energy: 90%
Status: Glad to feel her feet on the ground again. Burned (1%/action).

*Music Dragon (OOOO)*


Enoch (X) <Levitate>
Health: 87%
Energy: 91%
Status: A third of the way buried in the sand. 

*Terrain notes*
It is sunny.

*Final notes*
Music Dragon attacks first next round.
Since Djurprinsessa had to look for a rock for Smack Down, I treated it as decreased priority.
Bulldoze’s base power was halved because Djurprinsessa couldn’t reach the ground very well. They still lowered speed, though.
First reffing since reopening! Feels good to be back. Probably rusty, so please speak up if I screwed anything up.


----------



## Music Dragon

Okay Enoch, I've thought of a brilliant strategy, one that we'll be using a lot from now on. It requires you to gotta go fast. Use Rock Polish as much as you can! But if Djurprinsessa attacks you or stops you from doing it, fry her brains with Psychic. That should deter her!

*Rock Polish / Psychic ~ Rock Polish / Psychic ~ Rock Polish / Psychic*


----------



## ultraviolet

ok well i'm not that interested in you getting hit by psychic, so i guess for now, dig underground and sit there for a bit. since enoch is absolutely invested in being faster than you for some reason, might as well use curse twice. 
*
Dig (down) ~ Curse ~ Curse*


----------



## blazheirio889

Spoiler: Arena






			
				ultraviolet said:
			
		

> This is a challenge for Music Dragon!
> Format: 4 vs 4, single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon
> Arena Description: Tiny Island
> This small island is only the size of a tennis court, covered in soft white sand and dotted with a few coconut trees. The island is surrounded by a cool, blue ocean. Buoys are marked around the island 100m from the shore, and mark the arena's boundary. It's a clear, warm day, and Sunny Day is in effect.
> Additional Rules: Coconuts can be thrown at an opponent for 2% typeless damage, but they first need to be acquired by either spending an action shaking or climbing to the top of a tree.






*Round Two*​
*ultraviolet (OOOO)*


Djurprinsessa (F) <Rivalry>
Health: 98%
Energy: 90%
Status: Glad to feel her feet on the ground again. Burned (1%/action).
*Commands: *Dig (down) ~ Curse ~ Curse

*Music Dragon (OOOO)*


Enoch (X) <Levitate>
Health: 87%
Energy: 91%
Status: A third of the way buried in the sand. Grounded.
*Commands: *Rock Polish/Psychic ~ Rock Polish/Psychic ~ Rock Polish/Psychic

Djurprinsessa attacked the sand at her feet with vigour, intent on escaping Enoch’s psychic wrath before it could start. It would also be a lot harder to lift her back in the air if she was _in_ the ground rather than simply standing on it. The going was slow, because sand kept trickling back into the hole when Djurprinsessa pushed it aside, but progress sped up when she reached wet sand that held up better. When she was satisfied with the distance between herself and her opponent, Djurprinsessa sat back, panting. 

Meanwhile, Enoch was completely unperturbed by the disappearance of its opponent. Instead, it began to slowly spin in the sand again. One had to wonder if Solrock ever got dizzy. The referee peered at Enoch with one eyebrow raised, expecting it to stop soon, but Enoch only sped up. Grains of sand rubbed furiously against the Solrock’s rocky hide as it spun, the movement driving it ever further into the sand. Soon only the topmost rock spur, still spinning away, was visible, but hey. At least it was shiny.

Underground, Djurprinsessa was doing some boosting of her own. She closed her eyes and muttered to herself the words of an arcane ritual which, for the record, contained no swear words. The mystical mantra brought her to ancient times, when life was less fast-paced but required more physical tenacity. On and on the chanting went, and when Djurprinsessa finally opened her eyes, she felt sluggish but powerful.

After what felt like a good five minutes, Enoch finally showed signs of slowing down. There was a pause after it stopped; then it popped out of the sand dramatically, its entrance heralded by a psychic yell of “nyoom!” Enoch was now so polished that it was practically a mirror, and the trainers shrieked in discomfort as it reflected the sun’s harsh rays into their eyes.

*ultraviolet (OOOO)*


Djurprinsessa (F) <Rivalry>
Health: 95%
Energy: 82%
Status: Squinting lethargically. Burned (1%/action). +2 attack and defense, -2 speed.

*Music Dragon (OOOO)*


Enoch (X) <Levitate>
Health: 87%
Energy: 85%
Status: As radiant as the sun. Grounded. +6 speed.

*Terrain notes*
It is sunny.
There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down close to the shore.

*Final notes*
ultraviolet attacks first next round.
Dig cost extra energy because digging in sand is pretty difficult.


----------



## ultraviolet

Yeah, okay, he's trying to reflect the sun into your eyes. Let's keep in his shadow for now. Dig so you're directly beneath him and erupt from the ground, pull him underneath you, and Dynamic Punch him into the hole.

I think? this will take two actions, so on your last action use Rain Dance. If digging does use up two actions, forget Rain Dance - smashing his face (head? body? idk) into the ground is our priority.
*
Dig ~ Dynamic Punch ~ Rain Dance*


----------



## Music Dragon

Alright alright alright! We're ready to execute the master plan, but I think we'd better wait until next round. For now, you need to avoid those attacks! Since you're 8 stages faster, and both sand-Dig and Dynamic Punch are slow moves, I think dodging them should be no problem. Just move around the island as fast as you can and do some evil gloating. (It is important that you gloat even if you get hit, as a matter of principle.)

For your last action, we have two options. If you somehow failed to dodge Djurprinsessa's attacks, you need to even things out a bit, so hit her with Psychic. Otherwise, you guys should be about even in health, so there's no need to attack; instead, Tackle a tree and get me a coconut.

*Dodge ~ Dodge ~ Psychic @ Djurprinsessa / Tackle @ tree*


----------



## blazheirio889

Spoiler: Arena






			
				ultraviolet said:
			
		

> This is a challenge for Music Dragon!
> Format: 4 vs 4, single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon
> Arena Description: Tiny Island
> This small island is only the size of a tennis court, covered in soft white sand and dotted with a few coconut trees. The island is surrounded by a cool, blue ocean. Buoys are marked around the island 100m from the shore, and mark the arena's boundary. It's a clear, warm day, and Sunny Day is in effect.
> Additional Rules: Coconuts can be thrown at an opponent for 2% typeless damage, but they first need to be acquired by either spending an action shaking or climbing to the top of a tree.






*Round Three*​
*ultraviolet (OOOO)*


Djurprinsessa (F) <Rivalry>
Health: 95%
Energy: 82%
Status: Squinting lethargically. Burned (1%/action). +2 attack and defense, -2 speed.
*Commands: *Dig ~ Dynamic Punch ~ Rain Dance

*Music Dragon (OOOO)*


Enoch (X) <Levitate>
Health: 87%
Energy: 85%
Status: As radiant as the sun. Grounded. +6 speed.
*Commands: *dodge ~ dodge ~ Psychic/Tackle @Tree

With her newfound strength, Djurprinsessa felt more than ready to face her opponent again. She began to dig upwards, her progress slow due to both her lethargy and the sand, but steady nonetheless. Aboveground, Enoch waited, sending out a psychic field that would alert it when Djurprinsessa was close. After a few long moments it felt a sudden burst of activity below itself, so it somersaulted to the side, sending up a spray of sand as it leapt. A second later, Djurprinsessa burst out of the ground with her fist stretched out before her, obviously expecting to hit a target that was no longer there. Bewildered, she glanced around to find Enoch, temporarily forgetting to land properly. Her momentum carried her forward, causing her to land ungracefully on her chin. Enoch rocked back and forth gleefully at that.

Though Enoch was faster by a long shot, it stood still, seeming to dare Djurprinsessa to move first. The Nidoqueen clenched her fist and focused an incredible amount of energy into it, causing it to glow dangerously. Struggling not to lose control of the volatile attack, Djurprinsessa marched towards Enoch, who gave a high-pitched peep before shooting several feet away. Djurprinsessa took another few strides towards her opponent, but it zoomed away again. She tried once more – Enoch sailed over her head with a mocking _nyoom!_ Frustrated, Djurprinsessa lashed out with a cry, but her fist was nowhere near her target. Without a victim to explode against, the energy stored in her fist fizzled away. Djurprinsessa bellowed in exasperation and put her head in her hands while Enoch rolled circles around her.

Enoch rolled around Djurprinsessa for a while longer, leaping over any half-hearted swipes of her tail, before tiring of its game and hopping towards a palm tree instead. Using its psychic powers, Enoch picked itself up and hurled itself at the trunk, shaking the tree enough to convince it to drop a coconut. The large brown fruit landed in the sand with a soft _thunk_.

Meanwhile, it seemed Djurprinsessa had given up trying to hit Enoch at all. She channeled her frustration to a solemn dance, twirling in circles with her arms raised beseechingly towards the sky. Clouds began to roll in, thick grey clouds with storms in their bellies. The referee groaned as her attempts at tanning were ruined. Djurprinsessa ended her dance with a deep bow, and in response the clouds opened up, unleashing a torrent of rain on the island. Djurprinsessa turned towards Enoch – perhaps rain would dampen its annoyingly bright mood – but the Solrock was happily juggling its coconut in the air, seemingly oblivious to the storm.

*ultraviolet (OOOO)*


Djurprinsessa (F) <Rivalry>
Health: 92%
Energy: 67%
Status: Immensely annoyed with Enoch. Burned (1%/action). +2 attack and defense, -2 speed.
*Commands: *Dig ~ Dynamic Punch ~ Rain Dance

*Music Dragon (OOOO)*


Enoch (X) <Levitate>
Health: 87%
Energy: 78%
Status: Playing with the coconut. Grounded. +6 speed.
*Commands: *dodge ~ dodge ~ Tackle @Tree

*Terrain notes*
It is raining (8 more actions).
There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, the other close to the middle of the island.
There is a fallen coconut near Enoch.

*Final notes*
Music Dragon attacks first next round.
Since Enoch is so much faster than Djurprinsessa, I put the accuracy of Dig at around 60% and the accuracy of Dynamic Punch at around 30%. Both missed.


----------



## Music Dragon

Alright, good job! That went really well. Now, the first thing you wanna do is give me that coconut. I've already looked around and there's nothing else to eat on this island except people. Don't worry, I'll figure it out if it should come to that... but for now, just toss me that coconut.

Then, I think it's about time we executed our master plan: _Beyblade_! Yeeeeah!! Let it rip!! I'll sing the theme song, don't worry about that! Just do the Beyblade!!

*Rock Throw (coconut @ trainer) ~ Acrobatics ~ Acrobatics*


----------



## ultraviolet

Gosh, this is pathetic. I think Enoch's probably painfully aware of the depth of his movepool: shallow. Did you know that all of his commands have pretty much amounted to 'do the same thing three times'? What a lame-o. Make sure you tell him that with Torment! 

Now unfortunately you're going to have to take one of those Acrobatics, but it's okay, more fuel for your rage. Once he's done flying around like a dumbass, take your opportunity to use Dragon Tail and hurl Enoch into the sea. Not that that would be hard, because I mean, we're on an island, but I think at this point you probably want the satisfaction of hitting Enoch hard and watching him sail through the air like the rock that he is.

Anyway, I'd like to keep Enoch in the water, so while he's there, use Whirlpool so he stays there. Did you know that Solrock weigh 150 kg? Crazy how nature do that. It's not like he's going Acrobatics his way out of there, anyway, being tormented and also in a whirlpool. I'm sure _someone _could turn that into some kind of tortured metaphor. Whatever.
*
Torment ~ Dragon Tail ~ Whirlpool*


----------



## blazheirio889

Spoiler: Arena






			
				ultraviolet said:
			
		

> This is a challenge for Music Dragon!
> Format: 4 vs 4, single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon
> Arena Description: Tiny Island
> This small island is only the size of a tennis court, covered in soft white sand and dotted with a few coconut trees. The island is surrounded by a cool, blue ocean. Buoys are marked around the island 100m from the shore, and mark the arena's boundary. It's a clear, warm day, and Sunny Day is in effect.
> Additional Rules: Coconuts can be thrown at an opponent for 2% typeless damage, but they first need to be acquired by either spending an action shaking or climbing to the top of a tree.






*Round Four*​
*ultraviolet (OOOO)*


Djurprinsessa (F) <Rivalry>
Health: 92%
Energy: 67%
Status: Immensely annoyed with Enoch. Burned (1%/action). +2 attack and defense, -2 speed.
*Commands: *Torment ~ Dragon Tail ~ Whirlpool

*Music Dragon (OOOO)*


Enoch (X) <Levitate>
Health: 87%
Energy: 78%
Status: Playing with the coconut. Grounded. +6 speed.
*Commands: *throw coconut at trainer ~ Acrobatics ~ Acrobatics

Enoch stopped juggling its coconut, seeming hesitant to let go of its new toy so quickly. Commands were commands, however, so he reluctantly levitated it over to its trainer. Besides, the only other human on the island was ultraviolet. Enoch was pretty sure that eating an opponent trainer went against ASB regulations, and breaking the rules would result in a loss or even a complete ban. Yep, it sure had its priorities straight. Music Dragon eagerly grabbed at the coconut, salivating at the promise of food, then looked around the island for a suitable implement to crack it open with. Of course, there was nothing, and his stomach growled mightily in outrage.

Djurprinsessa laughed at the exchange. Well, wasn’t that a waste of time? All Enoch had been doing was polishing itself and dodging and lobbing coconuts around, and it had practically nothing to show for it. Better switch things up, or it was sure to lose. Oh, wait, but did it even have the movepool to switch things up? Solrock aren’t exactly known for their variety and creativity, being, y’know, _rocks_. And you know what they compare dumb people to? Yeah – _rocks._ 

Seething with rage and indignation, Enoch rushed at Djurprinsessa, spinning on its side to deliver a flurry of slaps to her chin with its rocky spurs. It jumped back before Djurprinsessa could retaliate, then zipped behind her and rammed into her back, knocking her down onto her stomach. Enoch managed to squeeze in a few more blows before Djurprinsessa rolled over to use her limbs and tail to fend off her assailant. Satisfied, Enoch landed one last smack on her tail before backing off for now, allowing Djurprinsessa to stagger to her feet and take stock of her new bruises.

Thanks to her previous buffing, Djurprinsessa didn’t feel too achy. After rubbing her sore back as best as she could, she ran up to Enoch, who braced for impact. Instead of barreling into it, however, Djurprinsessa abruptly pivoted on the spot, her thick tail connecting solidly with Enoch’s core and sending him sailing away with a surprised warble. The warble turned into a screech of fear when it realized its trajectory would cause it to plummet into the ocean. Enoch landed in the hungry waters with a huge splash, and everyone on the island – with the exception of Music Dragon, who was still scrutinizing his coconut – peered anxiously at the spot where Enoch had disappeared.

A tense moment later, Enoch resurfaced, managing to hold itself afloat with its psychic powers. Luckily, since it was so heavy it landed not too far from the island’s shore. Enoch began to spin frantically, using its rocky spokes as makeshift paddles and propelling itself with bursts of psychic energy. Seeing her opponent’s progress, Djurprinsessa concentrated intensely, trying her best to stir up the relatively calm sea. Enoch felt the water tug at it and it swam even harder, desperate to get back onto land before it was too late. It managed to sink a spur into the sand and haul itself back onto the island mere moments before Djurprinsessa succeeded in creating a whirlpool. Blinking, she looked up, hissing in frustration when she realized she had let her target get away. The whirlpool churned on regardless, waiting for an unfortunate Pokemon to wander into its embrace…

*ultraviolet (OOOO)*


Djurprinsessa (F) <Rivalry>
Health: 81%
Energy: 56%
Status: Itching to toss Enoch into the whirlpool. Burned (1%/action). +2 attack and defense, -2 speed.
*Commands: *Torment ~ Dragon Tail ~ Whirlpool

*Music Dragon (OOOO)*


Enoch (X) <Levitate>
Health: 81%
Energy: 66%
Status: Shivering and clinging to the island for dear life. Grounded. +6 speed. Tormented (2 more actions).
*Commands: *throw coconut at trainer ~ Acrobatics ~ swim back to land

*Terrain notes*
It is raining (5 more actions).
There is a whirlpool just off the shore of the island (4 more actions).
There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, the other close to the middle of the island.

*Final notes*
ultraviolet attacks first next round.
It seems I’m bent on preventing MD from having anything to eat or drink in every battle that I ref.
Since Enoch is so heavy, Djurprinsessa couldn’t toss it very far from the shore. That, combined with its speed and the fact that Whirlpool was a near miss, meant that Enoch managed to get back to land.
Enoch used its last action and some energy to get back to land and didn’t have time to do anything else.


----------



## Music Dragon

Are you sure I'm supposed to command first next round? I did last time, too!

And also, I _will_ have my foods, sooner or later! Just you wait! My food-based tactics will _reinvent_ ASB and change the world forever!


----------



## blazheirio889

Ah, whoopsies, forgot to change that. Yeah, uv attacks first.

I'm going to specifically ref /all your battles/ to prevent you from having your foods |<


----------



## ultraviolet

Music Dragon said:


> And also, I _will_ have my foods, sooner or later! Just you wait! My food-based tactics will _reinvent_ ASB and change the world forever!


look, i told you to eat before we left! if you're that hungry you can have some of my sandwich... if you admit that you're a stinky loser and forefeit!!! it's a really good sandwich, too... PB&J...

well djurprinsessa, we've had better days. I think right now we just want him to feel bad, right? So let's go with toxic, since we know you're not gonna miss, then use Swagger. Finish with Aqua Tail - if possible, throw him into the whirlpool, but don't worry too much about it. It's gonna hurt anyway. 

If you're taunted, use Aqua Tail, Shock Wave, and Surf. 

If you can't see Enoch, just Chill. B)

*Toxic/Aqua Tail/Chill ~ Swagger/Shock Wave/Chill ~ Aqua Tail/Surf/Chill*


----------



## Music Dragon

Ugh! I _hate_ these coconuts! What kind of worthless food is this anyway? Thanks, Obama...

Anyway. I don't want you to get poisoned, so use Safeguard to protect yourself. You don't need to keep the Safeguard up any longer than necessary, so end it as soon as you can.

Next, we need to deal with that incoming Swag. Now I'm not very street smart - in fact I often find myself confused when I run into old acquaintances and they try to greet me by doing some sort of weird handshake thing where they raise their hand in like an arc and I think I'm supposed to slap it or punch it or something? Anyway, use Magic Coat. I'll be very interested in seeing how that plays out. Yes, I can see it now: an angry Nidoqueen arguing with a literally stone-faced Solrock, working herself into a frenzy! Hoohoo!

For your last action, we need to work on our strategy. Beyblade didn't really work out. I have a new master plan, but it requires you to gotta go slow. Use Psych Up to become slower, angrier and beefier! Just the way a Solrock likes it.

*Safeguard ~ Magic Coat ~ Psych Up*


----------



## blazheirio889

Spoiler: Arena






			
				ultraviolet said:
			
		

> This is a challenge for Music Dragon!
> Format: 4 vs 4, single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon
> Arena Description: Tiny Island
> This small island is only the size of a tennis court, covered in soft white sand and dotted with a few coconut trees. The island is surrounded by a cool, blue ocean. Buoys are marked around the island 100m from the shore, and mark the arena's boundary. It's a clear, warm day, and Sunny Day is in effect.
> Additional Rules: Coconuts can be thrown at an opponent for 2% typeless damage, but they first need to be acquired by either spending an action shaking or climbing to the top of a tree.






*Round Five*​
*ultraviolet (OOOO)*


Djurprinsessa (F) <Rivalry>
Health: 81%
Energy: 56%
Status: Itching to toss Enoch into the whirlpool. Burned (1%/action). +2 attack and defense, -2 speed.
*Commands: *Toxic/Aqua Tail/Chill ~ Swagger/Shock Wave/Chill ~ Aqua Tail/Surf/Chill

*Music Dragon (OOOO)*


Enoch (X) <Levitate>
Health: 81%
Energy: 66%
Status: Shivering and clinging to the island for dear life. Grounded. +6 speed. Tormented (2 more actions).
*Commands: *Safeguard ~ Magic Coat ~ Psych Up

Enoch lifted from the sand and tilted so all its spokes were parallel to the ground. The tips of the rocky points were all glowing a soft green, and when it spun an emerald streak was left in the air, growing thicker and more solid as Enoch kept twirling and building upon it. When it was satisfied, it slowly lowered itself onto the sand again, drawing the green ring down with it to create a translucent cylinder.

Djurprinsessa saw this and snorted in derision. She was a poison type, and she had true mastery over the art of injecting toxins into her opponents. A flimsy barrier wouldn’t stop her! She coughed several times, then spat a large steaming glob of a foul-looking purplish substance into her hand. Taking careful aim, Djurprinsessa lobbed the congealed ball of poison at Enoch – only for it to splash harmlessly against the Solrock’s Safeguard. Djurprinsessa gaped in disbelief.

Enoch seemed to chortle a bit as it let its shield fizzle away. Djurprinsessa briefly felt annoyed, but Enoch had left itself vulnerable and she meant to seize the opportunity. She puffed her chest out and began to strut back and forth, spewing boasts all the while. “That Toxic was nothing, not even half of my true power! This isn’t even my final form! If I unleashed everything I had upon you, you would’ve been reduced to cosmic dust in the first round!” Enoch idly rocked back and forth, looking bored and unimpressed. Its exterior glittered peculiarly. Djurprinsessa squinted and tried again. “That Acrobatics last round? Was that supposed to be your master plan? Try harder – it barely left a scratch!” Though Enoch’s face was immovable, Djurprinsessa got the feeling that it was raising an eyebrow, as if to say it barely had any scratches itself. She huffed angrily. That stupid shiny rock was so full of itself! Djurprinsessa ground her teeth in anger so hard that her head started aching. Sensing that Djurprinsessa was now gripped by fury, Enoch chuckled again and shed its sparkling coat.

Immediately afterwards, Enoch stole into Djurprinsessa’s mind, looking to emulate the power that anger gave her without the headache. There, it also found the steady tenacity obtained from her previous arcane rituals. Concentrating deeply, Enoch linked its mind with Djurprinsessa’s, synchronizing them. The change in mental state had significant physical effects for the psychic rock: its exterior, once smooth, became thick and rough, and its spurs sharpened into dangerous points. 

While Enoch was doing its psychic shenanigans and copying Djurprinsessa (and of course it’d copy her, Djurprinsessa thought, because she was very clearly the best), she decided the best way to vent her anger was to hit Enoch hard. Droplets seeped out from between the scales on her tail to cover it in a thin veil of water. With a roar Djurprinsessa lunged forward – only to trip and fall face-first into the sand. The water around her tail splashed onto the ground. Embarrassed and frustrated, Djurprinsessa pushed herself back up, spitting out sand.

*ultraviolet (OOOO)*


Djurprinsessa (F) <Rivalry>
Health: 75%
Energy: 48%
Status: Resisting the urge to scream in frustration. Burned (1%/action). Confused (severe to strong). +4 attack, +2 defense, -2 speed.
*Commands: *Toxic ~ Swagger ~ confused

*Music Dragon (OOOO)*


Enoch (X) <Levitate>
Health: 81%
Energy: 52%
Status: Rocking back and forth with glee. Grounded. +4 attack, +2 defense, -2 speed.
*Commands: *Safeguard ~ Magic Coat ~ Psych Up

*Terrain notes*
It is raining (2 more actions).
There is a whirlpool just off the shore of the island (1 more action).
There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, the other close to the middle of the island.

*Final notes*
Music Dragon attacks first next round.


----------



## Music Dragon

Hoohoo! Good job, Enoch! Solrock? More like _we_ rock! We sure are annoying the shit out of my girlfriend, which, when I put it like that, sounds like something I may end up regretting! Go Team Solrock!

Okay, it's time to set our master plan in motion! So she wants to knock you about with her tail, eh? Let's show her how it's _really_ done! Study her carefully and Mimic that Dragon Tail she used before. It doesn't look too hard, you should be able to pull that off. It's basically just swinging your butt at the enemy, right? But in, like, a dragon way? If you need inspiration, just study the referee's massive backside. Look at it. So hypnotic...

... where was I? Oh yes. You Mimic Dragon Tail. Now, I'm not sure if you can actually Mimic something and use it on the same action, but it doesn't matter either way; your commands are to keep using Dragon Tail until you've successfully knocked your opponent into the water. Once she's in the water, use Gravity! That should trap her real good!

If, against my expectations, you actually manage to accomplish all of this in just two actions... use your last action to toss her even further into the water with Psychic.

*Mimic (and use?) Dragon Tail ~ Dragon Tail / Gravity ~ Dragon Tail / Gravity / Psychic*


----------



## blazheirio889

Oh, wait, I forgot about Djurprinsessa's burn when I was calculating damage. She has 3% more health now.


----------



## ultraviolet

whoops this is technically out of DQ but i mean there's no ref for this battle anyway currently so whatever



> We sure are annoying the shit out of my girlfriend, which, when I put it  like that, sounds like something I may end up regretting!


something to that effect! 

This is really weird because I don't know how mimic is gonna work, so:

Now, djurprinsessa, now that you're evenly matched for speed and dragon tail is like -6 priority, I want you to take the time to spit toxic at close range. It'll be worth it. 

Now, he'll probably try and use Dragon Tail at this stage - all the better for your confusion, I guess. If you do end up in the water, just use Surf to attack and slide back into shore before Enoch can use gravity. If Enoch didn't use Dragon Tail in the same action as mimic, or you're not in the water, just jump down to the Dig hole we prepared earlier and use Focus Energy. 

On your last action, if you're underground he's probably used Gravity by this point, in which case stay down there. I have faith that with those big ears and affinity for the earth you can probably tell where he is (it's not like he's subtle), so tap into some tropical underground volcanic vent and use Earth Power for the surprise of his life. If you're above ground and he's preparing to use Dragon Tail again, still use Earth Power because it'll be really cool. If for some reason you're in the water and dealing with Gravity, try using Surf to roll back into shore.

*Toxic ~ Surf/jump down hole, Focus Energy ~ Earth Power/Surf*


----------



## Keldeo

ultraviolet (Oooo)

*Djurprinsessa* (f) <Rivalry>
Health: 75%
Energy: 48%
Currently: Resisting the urge to scream in frustration. +4 Attack, +2 Defense, -2 Speed. Burned (moderate: 3%/round, -3% physical damage). Confused (severe: 40% chance of failure).
Commands: Toxic ~ Surf / jump down hole, Focus Energy ~ Earth Power / Surf

Music Dragon (Oooo)

*Enoch* (x) <Levitate>
Health: 81%
Energy: 52%
Currently: Rocking back and forth with glee. +4 Attack, +2 Defense, -2 Speed. Grounded. Surrounded by a Safeguard (2 more actions).
Commands: Mimic (Dragon Tail) ~ Dragon Tail / Gravity ~ Dragon Tail / Gravity / Psychic

Field Notes
-Movement order: Djurprinsessa (46) > Enoch (40).
-It is raining (2 more actions).
-There is a whirlpool just off the shore of the island (1 more action).
-There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

*Round 6*​
The Pokemon are preparing to execute their first attacks when suddenly a plastic toy hammer drops out of the sky. It coincidentally strikes the referee in the exact place necessary to make her stumble, flags and whistle in hand, into a convenient portal to conveniently faraway lands that conveniently appeared just now. Oh no! Whatever will the battlers do? Another referee teleports in to handle the next round, but they are soon beset by the Demons of Real Life and forced to teleport out. The whirlpool off the shore of the island keeps whirling, the rain continues to fall, and Enoch's safeguard glows as brightly as ever. A while passes before another referee teleports in and raises one flag, signaling for the round to begin, before teleporting out again. A look inside the portal reveals it seems to go to what looks like a giant pizza whizzing through space or something. Huh. 

Meanwhile, a look, or rather a listen, at Djurprinsessa reveals she seems to have given into the urge to scream in frustration at Enoch, who makes a rockish giggling sound. What is with that Solrock just… just ruining all her plans?! It's like its trainer's aiming to annoy hers or something! Mouth drawn and eyes narrowed in blind rage, the Nidoqueen marches forwards, ignoring how her movements irritate the burn stretching across her belly, and draws back her fist to give her opponent a faceful of, well, fist. But Enoch spins away, the newly-targetless punch throws off her balance, and she faceplants into the sand with an _oof_. Enraged, Djurprinsessa takes a moment to throw a firm glare Enoch's way and stands carefully before meticulously dusting the sand off her plates. 

Enoch simply makes more rough, warbly giggling sounds and casts its mind back to Djurprinsessa's use of Dragon Tail. Summoning the aura will be as easy as, to use a somewhat trite phrase, taking a rock from someone who doesn't like rocks, but focusing it is another problem, and so is aiming the hit. It doesn't have a tail or tail-equivalent, so perhaps it could create a construct of Dragon energy separate from itself? Enoch seriously considers the idea for a few seconds before dismissing it as unrealistic; it's not experienced enough with moves of that type to hold the force together at a distance, especially not for the time necessary to execute the attack. But if it had a grounding point for the energy?—and one of its own spokes would be ideal for that purpose.

The Solrock makes a grating laugh-like noise: its plan is coming together, and she'll never see it coming! Oh, but Djurprinsessa's running at it again for another hit. This time she'll anticipate it to dodge, but not for it to dodge _down_, and the punch goes awry again, which means now it's time to unveil its master plan!!! A little telekinetic lifting of sand grains and rainwater off a spoke here, a little adjustment of its position to accommodate for the cool spikes it plans to put on the energy-tail there, and Enoch is confident that it can carry out a Dragon Tail to near-perfection. 

Looking towards the rainclouds for power, the Solrock summons an otherwise explosive burst of Dragon energy and contains and shapes it within a paper-thin bubble of psychic manipulation centered at the tip of one rock. Enoch concentrates on slowly sweeping its "tail", dotted with thick, stumpy spines and curving to a wicked point, towards a stunned Djurprinsessa. Right before the moment of impact, Enoch releases its telekinetic hold on the energy and watches in satisfaction as it explodes, sending the Nidoqueen flying into the ocean. 

After a chance wave sweeps her father out into the open water—away from the island—Djurprinsessa shrieks and then focuses, determined, as the rain stirring ripples in the sea around her slows to a faint patter and makes way for the island's normal sunny skies. Eyes glowing a faint blue, the Nidoqueen augments a wave behind her with some extra force and direction, watching in satisfaction as it swells to lift her back onto the safety of the shore. But Enoch seems determined to get her into the water at any cost and summons the indigo aura again, sweeping it in a wide arc to slam her back into the sea again. The explosive blow stings despite her reinforced skin, and Djurprinsessa huffs less out of rage than out of exasperation at Enoch's tactics as the round ends.

ultraviolet (Oooo)

*Djurprinsessa* (f) <Rivalry>
Health: 53%
Energy: 39%
Currently: Annoyed with Enoch. Currently in the open water, a few meters away from the island. +4 Attack, +2 Defense, -2 Speed. Burned (moderate: 1%/action, -3% physical damage). Confused (mild: 5% chance of failure).
Used: (confused) ~ (confused) ~ Surf

Music Dragon (Oooo)

*Enoch* (x) <Levitate>
Health: 81%
Energy: 41%
Currently: Scraping its roughest parts together to make a faint laughing sound, not that Djurprinsessa can hear it from all the way over there. +4 Attack, +2 Defense, -2 Speed. Mimic replaced with Dragon Tail. Grounded.
Used: Mimic (Dragon Tail) ~ Dragon Tail ~ Dragon Tail

Field Notes
-Movement order: Djurprinsessa (46) > Enoch (40).
-There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

Action Notes
-Let me know if anything's wrong since I'm taking over from blazheirio. I also keep thinking Enoch is male for some reason, so let me know if I referred to it as he anywhere.
-Djurprinsessa's confusion failed on the first and second actions.
-The Whirlpool faded after the first action, and the rain and Safeguard faded after the second, and because of the arena's effects, Sunny Day was in effect for the third and will continue as long as there is no other weather.
-Solrock is like 2.5x as heavy as Nidoqueen, so Enoch's first Dragon Tail successfully pushed Djurprinsessa into the water.
-Djurprinsessa didn't really know what to do on the last action, since she was neither above ground nor in the water /and/ dealing with Gravity, so she went with the last case since she thought it was closer to her current situation (in the water, but not dealing with Gravity.) Since Djurprinsessa was commanded to use Surf to come back to shore, she didn't do any damage to Enoch with it.



Spoiler: calcs



Djurprinsessa: 75 - 3 (confused) - 3 (confused) - 8 (Dragon Tail) - 8 (Dragon Tail) = 53
48 - 2 (confused) - 2 (confused) - 5 (Surf) = 39
Enoch: 81 = 81
52 - 1 (Mimic) - 5 (Dragon Tail) - 5 (Dragon Tail) = 41


uv commands next.


----------



## ultraviolet

Djurprinsessa, you appear to be having the worst luck in the world, so I think it's time for a break, and I'll send out Wild Card instead.

i don't know what happens now? do i just make commands? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Keldeo

ultraviolet said:


> i don't know what happens now? do i just make commands? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Now I guess MD just commands, for just the one action.


----------



## Eifie

Keldeo said:


> Now I guess MD just commands, for just the one action.


Actually, since she's switching on the first action, uv gives all three commands for her new Pokémon (the switching doesn't take an action, apparently) and MD commands as normal. I'm going to put the switching mechanics somewhere accessible soon, I swear. Remind me this afternoon.

edit: reference


----------



## ultraviolet

Alright Wild Card, let's see. Let's start off with a Muddy Water to show we mean business, then follow with some Octazookas. If Enoch decides to seize the opportunity to use Solarbeam, follow it immediately with Disable. If Enoch is doing something dumb, like protecting or being unhittable for some reason, use Focus Energy. Feel free to use Octazooka on MD if Enoch isn't around and you don't wanna use Focus Energy again. 
*
Muddy Water/Disable/Focus Energy ~ Octazooka/Disable/Focus Energy ~ Octazooka/Disable/Focus Energy*


----------



## Keldeo

DQ warning for MD. You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## Music Dragon

Hmm! I think it's time for some... _Death in Paradise_! You know, like that awful TV series! Yes.

Let's open with *Sunny Day*. It's pleasant and tactically sound. And then, let me just recline here in my sun lounger while you use *Solar Beam*. Mm! Battling sure is hard work... Finally, if my calculations are correct, Wild Card will try to Disable your Solar Beam; well, let's bounce it right back with *Magic Coat*! I'm not entirely sure what happens when you reflect Disable, but I guess we'll find out.

On the off chance that my prediction is wrong, and there's no incoming Disable for you to Magic Coat, uh... let's just *Chill* for now. Vacation! Island in the sun! Tropicana! Whoo.

*Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam ~ Magic Coat / Chill*


----------



## Keldeo

Before the round begins, ultraviolet takes out Djurprinsessa’s Poke Ball and recalls her flailing Nidoqueen. The trainer deliberates for a while before choosing another Poke Ball and releasing a cheerful-looking Horsea into the ocean, just off the coast of the island. Enoch rotates so that its eye-indents face the new arrival and stays there rockishly in an attempt to intimidate Wild Card, but the Horsea is oblivious to his presence until the referee blows her whistle to start the round.

ultraviolet (oOoo)

*Wild Card* (m) <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Currently: Blowing bubbles blithely.
Commands: Muddy Water/Disable/Focus Energy ~ Octazooka/Disable/Focus Energy ~ Octazooka/Disable/Focus Energy
 Djurprinsessa: 53% health / 39% energy / Itching to exact her revenge on Enoch. Burned (severe).

Music Dragon (Oooo)

*Enoch* (x) <Levitate>
Health: 81%
Energy: 41%
Currently: Itching to exact its revenge on Djurprinsessa. +4 Attack, +2 Defense, -2 Speed. Mimic replaced with Dragon Tail. Grounded.
Commands: Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam ~ Magic Coat / Chill

Field Notes
-Movement order: Wild Card (60) > Enoch (40).
-There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

*Round 7*​
Finally noticing his opponent, Wild Card turns around and blows a bubble in reluctant appreciation—that rock sure did a number on his teammate—before getting to work. The Horsea dives underwater and whirls around to stir up a tornado of billowing sand and gravel, supplementing it with a few dark squirts of his ink. Satisfied with the murkiness of the now-brownish black water, Wild Card mixes in some mud and rocks to give his attack extra bite, begins to glow blue, and sends the wave towards Enoch in one swirling mass aimed towards a spot the Horsea knows is extra-vulnerable from all of Djurprinsessa’s prinsessing. 

The Solrock tries to dodge out of the way, but is slowed considerably by the two spokes still buried in the sand, and the frothing wave impacts it straight in the eyes, sloshing off to form small pools around its grounded spokes. Enoch gasps, splutters, and ineffectually attempts to swipe away the sand, dirt, and ink in every crevice, blocking out some of its psychic analogue of vision and leaving a few frustrating blind spots. Soon, it notices it can’t seem to get a reliable bead on Wild Card any more. Was the reverse psychology “keep the telepathic sensors in the eye region” thing too obvious? And as his blue aura fades, the Horsea has the nerve to _laugh_, too. Oh, Enoch is so getting him—but first, it needs to set the stage. 

Hmm, _Death in Paradise_… With what its trainer’s planning for it to do, _Death in the Air_ seems a little more fitting, and if it comes to a KOing on the Orient Express, it’ll probably be able to enlist the help of Music Dragon’s other Pokemon. Musings finished, Enoch gathers solar power inside its most vertical spoke and fires a burst of glowing red Fire energy into the sky. Wild Card stares at the Solrock, baffled by his opponent’s seemingly useless act: the only clouds in sight are stringy little white ones gathering on the horizon, and the sun’s already shining brightly enough to make the water uncomfortably lukewarm. Though Wild Card’s skepticism makes him a little less confident, Enoch smirks anyway. Maybe the boost’ll make the sun… even brighter?

When nothing perceptible happens to the sun after a fifteen-second staring contest that Enoch’s physically incapable of losing anyway, Wild Card shrugs as best a Horsea can and starts to shape the water around him again. Once he’s formed a suitably large ball, he flings it at the Solrock and quickly follows it up with a spray of smoky ink. Enoch can’t even attempt a dodge of this attack, seeing as its spokes are still buried in damp sand, and it winces as the water impacts with a wet sound. It’s barely shaken off the lingering droplets before the ink hits, leaving a dark, oily-looking stain over much of its left eye that completely obscures its sensors. 

The exasperated Solrock decides that now’s a good time to exact its revenge, and greenish specks of solar energy begin to flow from the sky above into the space in front of it, gradually forming a huge, sparkling sphere. Enoch spots a small bluish figure moving around besides the tree and figures it’s got to be Wild Card; with what it deems a suitable flourish, it fires a tremendous glittering beam straight towards Keldeo. The referee leaps out of the way with a yelp, dropping her flags in surprise, and Enoch’s Solar Beam slams into the coconut tree. Luckily, said tree is protected with Plot Bark Strengthener (get your very own Plot B.S. today for all your narrative needs!) but the ref’s flags aren’t. And they were the limited-edition red ones, too—what a meaniepants.

Cheered a little by Enoch’s failure but still not wanting to be hit by a move that can sear ref flags into limited-edition ashes, Wild Card takes the opportunity to steel himself for his next maneuver. His eyes glow a faint pink as he delves confidently into his opponent’s mind, unaware of the luminescent sheen the Solrock has taken on since noticing the signs of a Psychic attack. The Horsea sifts through pages and pages of cute cat videos, pointedly not pausing to watch any, until he finds the part of Enoch’s mind that stores memories about its moves. As Wild Card prepares to create a foolproof mental block around everything about the Solar Beam technique, he’s totally _un_prepared for the dizzying sensation of being forced out of the Solrock’s head, and before he knows it, Enoch has reversed the attack, turning the Disable on him and sealing away one of his own techniques. Darn that Solrock! Wild Card huffs and levels his first glare of the battle at Enoch. What a meaniepants.

ultraviolet (oOoo)

*Wild Card* (m) <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
Health: 100%
Energy: 88%
Currently: Unenthusiastic about whatever psychic shenanigans Enoch’s pulled and/or pulling. Octazooka disabled (4 more actions).
Used: Muddy Water ~ Octazooka ~ Disable (bounced)
 Djurprinsessa: 53% health / 39% energy / Itching to exact her revenge on Enoch. Burned (severe).

Music Dragon (Oooo)

*Enoch* (x) <Levitate>
Health: 54%
Energy: 26%
Currently: Exhausted, soaking wet, and covered in ink and sand, but still cackling rockishly because maintaining its appearance as an intimidating meaniepants is _important_. +4 Attack, +2 Defense, -2 Speed, -2 Accuracy. Mimic replaced with Dragon Tail. Grounded.
Used: Sunny Day (failed) ~ Solar Beam (missed) ~ Magic Coat

Field Notes
-Movement order: Wild Card (60) > Enoch (40).
-The sun is shining brightly.
-There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

Action Notes
-I’m really sorry this is so late! It won’t happen again.
-Enoch’s Sunny Day failed because the sun was already shining, due to the arena’s effects.
-Both of Wild Card’s attacks lowered Enoch’s accuracy, Muddy Water was a critical hit, and Enoch’s Solar Beam missed. Sacrifice more to the RNG, MD, I guess?



Spoiler: calcs



Wild Card: 100 = 100
100 - 5 (Muddy Water) - 3 (Octazooka) - 4 (Disable) = 88
Enoch: 81 - 19 (Muddy Water) - 8 (Octazooka) = 54
41 - 5 (Sunny Day [failed]) - 7 (Solar Beam) - 3 (Magic Coat) = 26


MD commands next.


----------



## Music Dragon

Hmm. Clearly the Random Number Gods are displeased! And so am I. Enoch, you have failed me for the last time! I command you to use *Pain Split* and then *Explode*, as a sacrifice to the Gods.

... Let's not be stupid about it though. If you know you won't be able to hit with these moves - because of Substitutes or Protect shields or whatever - go with *Psych Up* instead, to get rid of those nasty stat drops. Rest assured though, you will have your Death in Paradise! I do not tolerate failure! Not right now anyway. I usually do, I guess.

*Pain Split / Psych Up ~ Pain Split / Explosion / Psych Up ~ Pain Split / Explosion / Psych Up*


----------



## Keldeo

Slightly late DQ warning for uv. You have 24 hours to post commands.


----------



## ultraviolet

uhh, whoops! okay, well Pain Split leaves him with something like 3% energy, so how about we Dive, Dragon Dance and Chill, I guess? Wait until Enoch uses Pain Split before using Dive. Enoch should either energy KO or explode, and neither of those things matter if you're underwater. Kinda sucks that we're losing a chunk of health, but I guess if MD wants to be a big baby then I guess that's what'll happen.

*Dive ~ Dragon Dance ~ Chill
*


----------



## Keldeo

ultraviolet (oOoo)

*Wild Card* (m) <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
Health: 100%
Energy: 88%
Currently: Unenthusiastic about whatever psychic shenanigans Enoch’s pulled and/or pulling. Octazooka disabled (4 more actions).
Commands: Dive (wait) ~ Dragon Dance ~ Chill
 Djurprinsessa: 53% health / 39% energy / Itching to exact her revenge on Enoch. Burned (severe).

Music Dragon (Oooo)

*Enoch* (x) <Levitate>
Health: 54%
Energy: 26%
Currently: Exhausted, soaking wet, and covered in ink and sand, but still cackling rockishly because maintaining its appearance as an intimidating meaniepants is _important_. +4 Attack, +2 Defense, -2 Speed, -2 Accuracy. Mimic replaced with Dragon Tail. Grounded.
Commands: Pain Split/Psych Up ~ Pain Split/Explosion/Psych Up ~ Pain Split/Explosion/Psych Up

Field Notes
-Movement order: Wild Card (60) > Enoch (40).
-The sun is shining brightly.
-There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

*Round 8*​
Enoch glares at its opponent, unwilling to accept this turn of events. Wild Card looks to be in much better shape than it is, which is completely unacceptable! Truly, it simply cannot accept the situation at hand, or rather spoke. Fortunately—and here it grins—the Solrock has a trump card, an ace in the hole that'll turn the battle completely around! (Well, black joker in the hole, actually; it wasn't his fault Music Dragon had taken the ace back because he was, quote unquote, "playing a card game here so would you please stop doing that Enoch.") Three left turns don't make a wrong, after all! 

Smirking at its internal jokes, Enoch digs through the various crevices and holes covering its spokes until it finds said playing card, rolled up and duct-taped securely in a more out-of-the-way corner of spoke number three. The joker does look worse for wear from the various water- and ink-based attacks its owner has been subjected to, sporting several splotches where the image is completely ruined and deep creases from being folded and crumpled a few too many times, but Enoch still twirls the card in the air with one telekinetic tendril as it gets to work. Mentally picturing itself as a mustachioed, top-hatted supervillain, the Solrock extends its other tendrils to latch onto Wild Card's life-force before it steadies itself, preparing for what's going to be the most destructive of its attacks yet—and _pulls_. 

Across the beach, the Horsea feels the telltale fuzziness of a mental intrusion before his vision is filled with blinding red. The sensation soon fades as suddenly as it started, and he's left confused and blinking bluish spots out of his eyes. Wild Card frowns; he doesn't feel any different from before, so what did that Solroo_oow ow ow ow_! The Horsea winces and doubles over, the strangely fresh wounds crisscrossing his chest and back aggravated by his sudden movement. Did Enoch's light cause that?! Once he feels stable enough to look up and around, he finds that the rough scars his water attacks had left on the smug Solrock, whose body still sparkles with that same red light, are either completely gone or much shallower than he remembers them. Wild Card grits his teeth and snarls a few quiet insults at his opponent before retreating to sulk underwater a little—mostly he wants something material to protect him from another maneuver like that, really. 

The Horsea's fin beats back and forth as he floats downward until his head comes to rest a few yards below the surface, and he smiles a little, calmed by the depths' quiet peace. Maybe it's his imagination, but he already feels better, certain that Enoch won't be able to reach him down here. After nothing happens for a few seconds, Wild Card feels confident enough to wiggle his fin around experimentally, and when things keep not happening, he swims a small circle through the water, building up speed until his entire body takes on a reddish-blue glow that reenergizes him. Wild Card's aura of Dragon energy fades as he settles back down again, but the mindset it's inspired won't be quick to leave him.

Above the surface, Enoch sees no need to keep up the facade any longer and suddenly sags, utterly exhausted from transferring so much energy between itself and its opponent. Moving around—no, even forming coherent thoughts, a task that seemed almost easy before, is a gargantuan, backwards challenge, like lifting up spoon with a pudding instead of the other way around. Soon, though, an inspiring shout from its trainer leads the Solrock to take a deep breath, suddenly determined. It did make Wild Card hurt pretty badly this time around, so why not it get some some gear up for more of that? Enoch groans; its headache is building, and not in a good way, though in his current state he doesn't think he can figure out what could be a good way for a headache to build up more. Indeed, for each step further in summoning the energy it would use to copy Wild Card's mindset, Enoch feels as if it's taking fifty thousand steps through a glowing, overly bright daze of sand-colored sun that beats down on every muscle of of its body—yes, there's much too much too much around everywhere for it to resist slipping slowly into the beckoning pool of cool, quiet darkness that awaits him, here...

Sheltering from the sun in the shade of a palm tree stand, the trainers wait expectantly for Enoch's next action, but when even the light winks out of its eyes, the referee shakes her head and raises a flag to declare Wild Card's victory.

ultraviolet (oOoo)

*Wild Card* (m) <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
Health: 77%
Energy: 84%
Currently: Completely oblivious to what's happened above him. +1 Attack, +1 Speed. Octazooka disabled (2 more actions). Underwater.
Used: Dive ~ Dragon Dance
 Djurprinsessa: 53% health / 39% energy / Itching to exact her revenge on Enoch. Burned (severe).

Music Dragon (xooo)

*Enoch* (x) <Levitate>
Health: 77%
Energy: *0*%
Currently: As knocked out as a bad simile mixed with an old dog of war being taught every trick of the trade in the book mixed with a knocked-out Solrock.
Used: Pain Split ~ Psych Up

Field Notes
-Movement order: Wild Card (75).
-The sun is shining brightly.
-There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

Action Notes
-Psych Up energy-KOed Enoch.



Spoiler: calcs



Wild Card: 100 - 23 (Pain Split) = 77
88 - 2 (Dive) - 2 (Dragon Dance) = 84
Enoch: 54 + 23 (Pain Split) = 77
26 - 23 (Pain Split) - 10 (Psych Up) = *0*


MD sends out, uv commands, MD commands.


----------



## Keldeo

DQ warning for Music Dragon. You have 48 hours to send out your next Pokemon.


----------



## Music Dragon

Whoops, sorry! I'll send out Strawberry Macaroons, the Swablu. I got this one as a gift from ultraviolet, so it'll be extra satisfying to beat her this way!


----------



## Keldeo

DQ warning for ultraviolet. You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## ultraviolet

wow we're the worst at posting in our own battle

ok ok ok ok ok ok

let's hit her square in the face by attacking with Dive, then use Muddy Water and Octazooka. 

If Strawberry Macaroons uses protect in the first action, resurface and use Double Team - though I'm not sure if resurfacing will take up a whole action, so if it does, just spend that action resurfacing. Protect from Attract.

*Dive/Double Team/Protect ~ Muddy Water/Protect ~ Octazooka/Protect*


----------



## Music Dragon

Hoohoo! Let's start by *Confiding* in Wild Card. Share something personal and interesting and deeply unsettling! If you can't think of anything to say, just pretend you're me. Next, take advantage of the beautiful weather and fire off a magnificent *Solar Beam*. And last but not least, let's hear a soothing *Hyper Voice*!

*Confide ~ Solar Beam ~ Hyper Voice*


----------



## Keldeo

Music Dragon quickly recalls the unconscious Enoch before choosing another Poke Ball from his belt and releasing a diminutive Swablu, around the same size as Wild Card. Seeming to enjoy the heat, Strawberry Macaroons lets out an experimental "cheep", lifts off, and comes to a comfortable perch in the shade of the island's sole tree. Though neither can see the target of their moves yet, both of the Pokemon steel themselves for a grueling round as the referee lowers her flags.

ultraviolet (oOoo)

*Wild Card* (m) <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
Health: 77%
Energy: 84%
Currently: Completely oblivious to what's happening above him. +1 Attack, +1 Speed. Octazooka disabled (2 more actions). Underwater.
Commands: Dive/Double Team/Protect ~ Muddy Water/Protect ~ Octazooka/Protect
 Djurprinsessa: 53% health / 39% energy / Itching to exact her revenge on Enoch. Burned (severe).

Music Dragon (xOoo)

*Strawberry Macaroons* (f) <Natural Cure>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Currently: Chirping happily.
Commands: Confide ~ Solar Beam ~ Hyper Voice

Field Notes
-Movement order: Wild Card (75) > Strawberry Macaroons (50).
-The sun is shining brightly.
-There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

*Round 9*​
Interested in what the new sendout looks like, Wild Card decides it's time to resurface, trapping the water closest to him in a makeshift energy bubble before rocketing up past the surface, surrounded by a pulsating blue aura. Feeling daring, he leaps up and does a couple of midair somersaults before plummeting down, aiming himself straight towards his new opponent. They meet with a crash, Wild Card's seawater shield bursting into tiny droplets, and Strawberry Macaroons is thrown back with a cry. She lies twitching on the sand for a moment, but quickly gathers her wits, shrieks at the indignity of having a few grains of sand in her wings, and flaps to a more composed position. Wild Card himself backflips in midair some more before coming to rest just off shore. 

The Horsea remains alert, wary of a counterattack, and Strawberry Macaroons soon recovers from the blow and flits over, an innocuous smile on her face. Wild Card starts to paddle away, but she pouts and beckons for him to come closer. He obeys, feeling like this is going to end with him being embarrassed as well as hurt, but Strawberry Macaroons just pokes her beak into his ear and starts to _gossip_. Wild Card is surprised at first, but he can't help but listen, interspersing giggles between the Swablu's scandalous tales of Pravus, the giant steel snake (snail snake), and Doctor Proctor's treatment of his undeggraduate students. The Horsea occasionally pops in himself with a "wow, really?" or "…don't you mean un_der_graduate?" 

"No, it's undeggraduate. Because they're eggs."

"Okay, sure. But do you have any more? The part about Doctor Proctor and Ant Heater's superglue was hilarious, and the one with him and the Luvdisc was just sad, but 'Doctor this, Doctor that' gets a little boring."

The Swablu frowns and makes a fuss, fluttering to and fro and giving her trainer worried glances. "I don't know if I should tell you this, but, um, secretly…" She fusses more with her wings, plucking at some imperceptible flecks of lint, and then starts to fuss in the same way with her talons, trying to recall her commands. When Wild Card shoots her an impatient look, Strawberry Macaroons makes a pained face, her bluff called, and blurts, "I'm… Music Dragon! Yes I am. Yeah."

Wild Card bobs in stunned silence for a few seconds before spluttering a rebuttal. "Wait, wait, how can you be Music Dragon? Isn't, isn't _he_—" the Horsea wiggles a fin in the trainers' direction. "—Music Dragon?"

Strawberry Macaroons quickly regains her composure and replies, "No, dummy, how could he be Music Dragon? He's not even a dragon!"

Wild Card has to admit she's got a point there, but… "Well, you aren't a dragon either."

"I will be, when I evolve!" the Swablu chirrups, whispering the last word in a tone of wonderment. She looks up and her eyes unfocus, like she's picturing her grand metamorphosis into an Altaria right now. Wild Card rolls his eyes and says nothing, still thinking, and Strawberry Macaroons soon comes back to earth. She giggles again and says, "Get it?"

After a few seconds of further rumination, Wild Card comes to the conclusion that he very thoroughly does not get it. His mouth moves, but no sounds come out, and Strawberry Macaroons starts pouting again. The Horsea resolves to think further on the topic later, but he can't stop wondering: if she really is Music Dragon, maybe he should hold back a little, just in case… but commands are commands. The Horsea sprays ink and shovels sand into the water nearest him, preparing to call up a towering wave and ride it into Strawberry Macaroons. He might not be going as quickly as he should be, though, because she manages to dodge mostly out of the way. The attack only clips her, diverting most of the muck into her wing, and Wild Card backs off with a hiss of annoyance.

Strawberry Macaroons raises an eyebrow. Was that all? She can do way better than that! Collecting energy from the sunlight bathing the island, the diminutive Swablu glows white and starts to tremble with the sheer power she's absorbing. She shrieks, and a burst of green ripples out over the island, ruffling the sand dunes and tree leaves like a gentle breeze—until it reaches Wild Card. The tough scale tied around the Horsea's neck flashes briefly in response to the attack and a thin bubble of draconic energy pops into existence around him mere seconds before the wave hits, but it does little to dampen the impact. The energy sears into Wild Card's scales and he starts to shriek and flail about underwater in an attempt to disperse the pain, but his efforts are in vain.

With a quick glance towards her opponent, Strawberry Macaroons quickly decides to take advantage of his distraction to follow her blast up with another attack. The Swablu takes a deep breath, flits over, and screams as loudly as she can, a wordless, off-tune rendition of _Twinkle Twinkle Little Star_ so forceful that it raises billowing plumes of sand behind her and the coconut trees starts to shake and heave as if in a storm. It just sounds like a wordless, off-tune, and _way too loud_ shout to Wild Card, though, and he disregards his orders to attack Strawberry Macaroons in favor of hiding underwater and trying to block out the sound. The Swablu's Hyper Voice eventually trails off, and Wild Card hesitantly raises his head above water—just in time to see the referee wave her flags to end the round.

ultraviolet (oOoo)

*Wild Card* (m) <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
Health: 49%
Energy: 75%
Currently: Giving ultraviolet and Music Dragon weird looks. +1 Attack, -1 Special Attack, +1 Speed.
Used: Dive ~ Muddy Water ~ Octazooka (missed)
 Djurprinsessa: 53% health / 39% energy / Itching to exact her revenge on Enoch. Burned (severe).

Music Dragon (xOoo)

*Strawberry Macaroons* (f) <Natural Cure>
Health: 88%
Energy: 88%
Currently: Wondering whether he really fell for it.
Used: Confide ~ Solar Beam ~ Hyper Voice

Field Notes
-Movement order: Wild Card (75) > Strawberry Macaroons (50).
-The sun is shining brightly.
-There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

Action Notes
-Muddy Water just barely hit (it rolled exactly an 85) so I docked a few points off its damage. Meanwhile, Octazooka missed completely (91).



Spoiler: calcs



Wild Card: 77 - 17 (Solar Beam) - 11 (Hyper Voice) = 49
84 - 1 (Dive) - 5 (Muddy Water) - 3 (Octazooka [missed]) = 75
Strawberry Macaroons: 100 - 7 (Dive) - 5 (Muddy Water) = 88
100 - 1 (Confide) - 7 (Solar Beam) - 4 (Hyper Voice) = 88


Music Dragon commands next.


----------



## Music Dragon

Oh yeah, the Dragon Scale! I completely forgot about that. Hmm. I still think *Solar Beam* is the way to go, but if you can't use that move or hit with it for whatever reason: spread some soothing *Mist* instead, or attack with *Disarming Voice* if there's already Mist present.

*Solar Beam / Mist / Disarming Voice ~ Solar Beam / Mist / Disarming Voice ~ Solar Beam / Mist / Disarming Voice*


----------



## Keldeo

DQ warning for uv. You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## ultraviolet

eesh, well that Solar Beam is something we wanna put off again. Start with Rain Dance and see if she tries to charge up Solar Beam anyway - if she does, use Disable. If she uses Mist, how about we have some fun and use Swagger? I'm sure a random voice making fun of you somewhere in the Mist would make you pretty confused, and hopefully she won't get the attack boost either. On your last action, use Swagger if you haven't already, and if you have, let's go with Muddy Water again. 

*Rain Dance ~ Disable/Swagger ~ Swagger/Muddy Water/Disable*


----------



## Keldeo

ultraviolet (oOoo)

*Wild Card* (m) <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
Health: 49%
Energy: 75%
Currently: Giving ultraviolet and Music Dragon weird looks. +1 Attack, -1 Special Attack, +1 Speed.
Commands: Rain Dance ~ Disable / Swagger ~ Swagger / Muddy Water / Disable
 Djurprinsessa: 53% health / 39% energy / Itching to exact her revenge on Enoch. Burned (severe).

Music Dragon (xOoo)

*Strawberry Macaroons* (f) <Natural Cure>
Health: 88%
Energy: 88%
Currently: Wondering whether he really fell for it.
Commands: Solar Beam / Mist / Disarming Voice x3

Field Notes
-Movement order: Wild Card (75) > Strawberry Macaroons (50).
-The sun is shining brightly.
-There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

*Round 10*​
Still smarting from Strawberry Macaroons' attacks from the last round, Wild Card makes a face and begins to glow blue yet again, twisting and weaving through the motions of an arcane ritual said to be used in times of severe drought. As the Horsea bobs up and down with no noticeable effect nearby, clouds gather overhead as if in a sped-up stop-motion film, turning from cotton-white to dark gray and tripling their volume in seconds, and the intense sunlight of the island paradise transforms into a torrential downpour in just as long. (The referee hurriedly opens a Super Deluxe Max Umpbrella over herself and the two trainers.) Though he's batted back and forth by the sheets of water, Wild Card smirks and basks in the storm as Strawberry Macaroons makes a weak attempt to flutter about, her soft wings damp and heavy with rainwater. 

Unable to cope well with the change in weather, the Swablu shoots a glare at her opponent, before staggering to the shelter of a palm tree as well as she can with her stubby legs. Such disrespect for the natural weather of such a place! What did the sun ever do to hurt him, huh?! Strawberry Macaroons closes her eyes for a second to focus. Thin tendrils of faint green energy stream from the sky and seep into her body, but they look much less potent than what she summoned last round: the storm's interfering with the amount of solar energy Strawberry Macaroons can reliably gather. Frowning, she opens her beak and fires a green beam at Wild Card anyway, but he barely flinches at the weak blow and smiles to himself. Now, while his opponent's moves are less strong than normal, he can seal them away for good! His eyes start to glow with a faint pink aura as he delves into Strawberry Macaroons' mind, rifling through her various techniques before he finds what he's looking for. The pink glow surrounding his eyes suddenly brightens in intensity as he temporarily alters the Swablu's brain structure, such that her attempts to access the "Solar Beam" technique will be rerouted to—what would be thematically appropriate here? Ah, yes…

Across the island, Strawberry Macaroons opens her beak and claps it shut a few times, utterly confused. She was supposed to use, what, Scyther? She knows Scyther isn't a move, but when she recalls her commands, she distinctly remembers Music Dragon saying "Sorry Bean" or something like that, which definitely isn't a move either. Yeah, it was that Sorry Bean thing or Mist, or Disarming Voice if there was already a Mist up—well, she's recalling her other moves fine, which means it's just a problem with this Sorry Bean thing. But if she couldn't Scyther with Scyther anyway, Scyther was out, but Scyther didn't mean she couldn't Scyther… Maybe Scyther was the same as Sorry Bean, but she doesn't know how to use either of those, so that means she must use Mist! Strawberry Macaroons grins at this impeccable feat of contrived-logic-ing and releases a burst of light blue energy that ripples across the island, seemingly with no effect. But after a few seconds, billowing clouds of white fog begin to roll in from all around the island, dispersing into a thin haze with the rain. Strawberry Macaroons flaps her still-soaked wings a few times to whip up a whirl of the mist around her, then settles down, confident she'll be fairly well protected from attacks here.

But that's not all! Her nemesis, Wild Card, smugly blows as large a bubble as he can, and the smug resulting pop reverberates all throughout the island with no regard for the fog. Strawberry Macaroons gasps in shock, shocked by her opponent's sheer _smugness_, and gives a plaintive cry, imbuing the sound with a tiny burst of Fairy energy. But Wild Card, who's busy popping more smug bubbles underwater, hears none of it, and the Swablu ends up making only her own eardrums ache. She shuffles back to a less damp spot, near the palm tree, as Wild Card surfaces and grins at the success of his plan—though his physical state does leave a little to be desired…

ultraviolet (oOoo)

*Wild Card* (m) <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
Health: 41%
Energy: 63%
Currently: _Fufufufufu._ +1 Attack, -1 Special Attack, +1 Speed.
Used: Rain Dance ~ Disable ~ Swagger
 Djurprinsessa: 53% health / 39% energy / Itching to exact her revenge on Enoch. Burned (severe).

Music Dragon (xOoo)

*Strawberry Macaroons* (f) <Natural Cure>
Health: 82%
Energy: 72%
Currently: Roaring her frustrations to the skies. Has damp sand all over her talons. +2 Attack. Confused (severe: 40% chance of failure.) Surrounded by a Mist (3 more actions.) Sorry Bean disabled (2 more actions.)
Used: Solar Beam ~ Mist ~ (confused)

Field Notes
-Movement order: Wild Card (75) > Strawberry Macaroons (50).
-It is raining (6 more actions.)
-There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

Action Notes
-Solar Beam's base power was cut in half from the rain. Its energy was not affected, because Solar Beam is said to take more energy to charge in the rain.
-Because Mist only prevents stat drops, Strawberry Macaroons' Attack was still raised by Swagger.



Spoiler: calcs



Wild Card: 49 - 8 (Solar Beam) = 41
75 - 4 (Rain Dance) - 4 (Disable) - 4 (Swagger) = 63
Strawberry Macaroons: 88 - 6 (confusionfail) = 82
88 - 10 (Solar Beam) - 4 (Mist) - 2 (confusionfail) = 72


ultraviolet commands next.


----------



## ultraviolet

alrighty, well let's take advantage of that rain in the first two actions with Water Pulse. If for some reason you can't hit Strawberry Macaroons, switch to Focus Energy or use Dragon Dance if you're already Focused. On the last action, if Strawberry Macaroons tries to use Solar Beam, make sure you Protect yourself; if she's not using Solar Beam, go for Water Pulse, and if you can't hit her, use Dragon Dance.

*Water Pulse/Focus Energy/Dragon Dance ~ Water Pulse/Focus Energy/Dragon Dance ~ Protect/Water Pulse/Dragon Dance*


----------



## Music Dragon

Ugh! Remove that awful confusion with *Heal Bell*, and once you've done that, vent your anger with *Frustration*. And you better not get confused _again_, or I'll give you a signature move that throws you like a frisbee!

*Heal Bell ~ Heal Bell / Frustration ~ Heal Bell / Frustration*


----------



## Keldeo

ultraviolet (oOoo)

*Wild Card* (m) <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
Health: 41%
Energy: 63%
Currently: _Fufufufufu._ +1 Attack, -1 Special Attack, +1 Speed.
Commands: Water Pulse/Focus Energy/Dragon Dance ~ Water Pulse/Focus Energy/Dragon Dance ~ Protect/Water Pulse/Dragon Dance
 Djurprinsessa: 53% health / 39% energy / Itching to exact her revenge on Enoch. Burned (severe).

Music Dragon (xOoo)

*Strawberry Macaroons* (f) <Natural Cure>
Health: 82%
Energy: 72%
Currently: Roaring her frustrations to the skies. Has damp sand all over her talons. +2 Attack. Confused (severe: 40% chance of failure.) Surrounded by a Mist (3 more actions.) Solar Beam disabled (2 more actions.)
Commands: Heal Bell ~ Heal Bell / Frustration x2

Field Notes
-Movement order: Wild Card (75) > Strawberry Macaroons (50).
-It is raining (6 more actions.)
-There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

*Round 11*​
Nothing happens for a while. The rain keeps going, and the referee seems to be staring into space, but the Pokemon start to become impatient. When the referee finally raises her flags, Wild Card steals a surreptitious glance towards Strawberry Macaroons, who's busy staggering woozily around in the rain and doesn't seem to have noticed that the round's started. Satisfied, the Horsea stills suddenly, as if holding a breath, and three bulging spheres of rippling saltwater swirl into existence above the surface. Wild Card lets the ocean buoy him up into a bounce, and from the air he twirls around as a flourish (steadfastly ignoring the fact that no one can see him through the steady rain) and fires the salvo of water bombs at his unsuspecting opponent, aiming one towards each wing and one for the face. 

Each potshot hits its mark, soaking through Strawberry Macaroons' cottony feathers, and she reels. Head again filled with discordant ringing, the Swablu tries to press her wings to her head to block out the noise but finds that they're too heavy to lift, and flails at the air for a second before faceplanting straight into a sand dune. Strawberry Macaroons moans in fear as the peals only audible to her continue, and her attempts to roll over and spit out the sand now in her beak have the opposite effect in her disorientation. 

Woozy from giggling at his opponent's antics, Wild Card slumps to one side but then suddenly straightens. What kind of battler is he, to lose this grand opportunity to strike? If he can get a clear shot... The Horsea squints through the rain at the sand currently obscuring all of Strawberry Macaroons but her left wing and one clawed foot, and then does a half-hearted dive-and-flip underwater to collect his thoughts. When he surfaces, though, his mind is made up. The Horsea begins to wiggle his fin in a purposefully erratic rhythm and a fountain of water sprouts from under him, gaining and losing height in concert with his seemingly mindless flapping. He springs off with a push of his tail, and at a lazy gesture in the general direction of Strawberry Macaroons the attack surges towards her, now pulsing with a bluish energy to the same unstable beat. Another careless swing of his fin and the spray snakes around the dunes in its way, spattering droplets not caught by the energy mesh directing the attack's motion every which way. 

Strawberry Macaroons shrieks and ducks, mostly in control now that the tolling in her head has had time to fade in intensity, but she sees the attack coming too late. The water slams into her side, crushing her against a pillar of sand—until it crumbles, and then she's propelled away by the sheer force of the rush. But Wild Card's fine control doesn't extend as far as he'd like and the stream soon bursts apart messily, with little effect except to soak Strawberry Macaroons even further. When the Swablu starts to fall she tries to steer herself towards the island and ultimately manages a shaky landing on the very edge. Breathing hard, she closes her eyes, sucks in a breath, grits her beak—she needs to concentrate past the ringing, past her body, past the battle—and starts to sing. Her voice is hesitant at first, wobbling with the cadence in her head, but soon grows strong. 

As Strawberry Macaroons hits each note in turn, sparks of light blink into the air around her to form the outline of a shimmering bell. Her maneuver seems to be proceeding successfully, but then at a pounding thrum through her head she convulses, in pain. The Swablu's voice wavers and then trails off, her focus breaks, and the bell shatters. But she isn't deterred: although some are flickering, the sparks haven't all faded. Strawberry Macaroons tries again, sending out an honest internal prayer, and her Heal Bell slowly fades into existence and begins to chime. The soothing peals proceed for a few seconds more, and then the gray-black clouds above the scene part as if swept aside by some titanic hand. Blindingly radiant beams of golden healing energy spear down from the gap to strike the battlers, purging them of all physical ailments, and then the clouds close up again.

Unfortunately, however, Strawberry Macaroons' Water Pulse-related tinnitus does not seem to qualify as a physical ailment to whatever deity's answered her prayer this time. She considers bashing her head against the ground in frustration, but then she realizes that she could bash her head against Wild Card's head instead and decides that this is a much better plan. With an exceedingly frustrated battle shriek the Swablu charges forwards, coated in a sheen of glittering Normal energy, and flying-leap-tackle-kicks herself onto her opponent's face. The Horsea squeals, more in surprise than pain at first, but the pain factor increases dramatically when Strawberry Macaroons starts to claw at every exposed inch of skin she can reach and batter him with her wings. 

Wild Card tries to wriggle away as the attacks begin to aggravate old gashes, but his opponent's soggy wings box him in from all directions in a twisted analogue of a hug. Frowning, he endures the assault for a few seconds more, before calling to the ocean around them with all the might he can muster. Without warning a geyser of seawater explodes from under the two and Wild Card takes advantage of the opportunity to tear his opponent off him: a Swablu's talons are no match for what's essentially a wall of water, although she does manage to take a few scales with her. The spray soon fades as soon as it starts, Wild Card's energy reserves exhausted, and Strawberry Macaroons bounces away and onto the sand while her opponent sinks further underwater to nurse his wounds.

ultraviolet (oOoo)

*Wild Card* (m) <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
Health: 28%
Energy: 56%
Currently: Graveyard smashed. +1 Attack, -1 Special Attack, +1 Speed.
Used: Water Pulse x3
 Djurprinsessa: 53% health / 39% energy / Itching to exact her revenge on Enoch. Burned (severe).

Music Dragon (xOoo)

*Strawberry Macaroons* (f) <Natural Cure>
Health: 52%
Energy: 62%
Currently: Wrathful. +2 Attack. Confused (moderate: 25% chance of failure.)
Used: (confused) ~ Heal Bell (failed) ~ Frustration

Field Notes
-Movement order: Wild Card (75) > Strawberry Macaroons (50).
-It is raining (3 more actions.)
-There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

Action Notes
-I’m really, really, really sorry about how late this is! Totally feel free to ask for an e-ref at any time.
-On the first action, Wild Card’s Water Pulse’s confusion chance roll succeeded, so Strawberry Macaroons’ confusion decrease at the end of that action was nullified. She hit herself on the first action.
-Heal Bell only cures major status conditions, so Strawberry Macaroons’ Heal Bell on the second action had no effect and she used Frustration on the third action rather than try again. Frustration had 90 base power.
-Disable wore off after the second action and Mist after the third.



Spoiler: calcs



Wild Card: 41 - 13 (Frustration) = 28
63 - 3 (Water Pulse) - 3 (Water Pulse) - 3 (Water Pulse) = 56
Strawberry Macaroons: 82 - 8 (Water Pulse) - 6 (confusionfail) - 8 (Water Pulse) - 8 (Water Pulse) = 52
72 - 2 (confusionfail) - 4 (Heal Bell [failed]) - 4 (Frustration) = 62


MD commands next.


----------



## Keldeo

Slightly early DQ warning for Music Dragon, since I don't want to forget. You have 72 hours to post commands.


----------



## Music Dragon

Augh! What kind of worthless move is Heal Bell anyway! Alright, new plan. Since you're still full of wrath, keep attacking with *Frustration*. When you're no longer feeling angry, switch over to *Body Slam* for some nice bird-on-seahorse paralysis action. Lastly, if you're unable to successfully attack for whatever reason, try to *Chill* and see if that will help you get over your confusion faster.

*Frustration / Body Slam / Chill x3*

P.S. Don't worry about your reffing being late. I think we're all kind of in the same boat here, hehehe!


----------



## Keldeo

Late DQ warning for ultraviolet, whoops. You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## ultraviolet

Alrighty, well since we don't really wanna deal with more Frustration I'm sure, wait until Strawberry comes to attack you, then use *Dive *to dodge and attack in the same action. This shouldn't be too hard since you're in the water anyway and you're +1 speed, plus Strawberry's cottony wings probably make her a bit slower in the water anyway. Dive on your second action, too - we might as well make the best of the rain while it lasts, plus you still have a buttload of energy left. 

On your last action, if you managed to dodge Strawberry on your second action, go ahead and use Swagger again for maximum fun - if you didn't manage to dodge Frustration/Body Slam, go ahead and send an Octazooka into her face.
*
Dive ~ Dive ~ Swagger/Octazooka*


----------



## Keldeo

ultraviolet (oOoo)

*Wild Card* (m) <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
Health: 28%
Energy: 56%
Currently: Graveyard smashed. +1 Attack, -1 Special Attack, +1 Speed.
Commands: Dive ~ Dive ~ Swagger / Octazooka
 Djurprinsessa: 53% health / 39% energy / Itching to exact her revenge on Enoch. Burned (severe).

Music Dragon (xOoo)

*Strawberry Macaroons* (f) <Natural Cure>
Health: 52%
Energy: 62%
Currently: Wrathful. +2 Attack. Confused (moderate: 25% chance of failure.)
Commands: Frustration / Body Slam / Chill x3

Field Notes
-Movement order: Wild Card (75) > Strawberry Macaroons (50).
-It is raining (3 more actions.)
-There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

*Round 12*​
Strawberry Macaroons picks herself up angrily and shakes herself, also angrily, in an attempt to rid her wings of any remaining water droplets or grains of sand. Once she's satisfied with their cleanliness, she looks slowly around the island, trying to judge her next move, but she soon realizes that it's a waste of time to be slowly looking around the island when she could be bashing her head into Wild Card's again, which is obviously a much better plan. The Horsea seems to be staying still anyway, bobbing just off the shore, so Strawberry Macaroons justifies to herself that taking the opportunity is worth it and flutters towards him, already fluffing up her wings in anger. 

For his part, Wild Card doesn't budge an inch when he sees his opponent taking the bait, instead keeping up his expectant act with, in his opinion, meritorious composure. Despite the Horsea's own lack of movement, though, the water around him is churning, both from the steady but slowly lightening rain and from the Water energy he's pouring into it to help facilitate his upcoming Houdini act. In her blind rage, Strawberry Macaroons notices none of this, and when she takes a running leap off the shore, she's fully expecting to barrel straight into her opponent—but her claws and wings close around empty air. The Swablu's first thought is that she's flown too far or otherwise overshot her mark, somehow, and it takes her a few precious seconds to regain her bearings and notice that her opponent's disappeared below the waves. 

Wild Card looks up at Strawberry Macaroons from underwater, allowing himself a smirk before propelling himself upwards again to headbutt her vulnerable underside. The attack sends both Pokemon flying, but while Wild Card simply splashes backwards into the water unharmed, there's barely anything in the way of his opponent's shallow path through the air. The Swablu hits a high sand dune with a muffled _eep_ of pain, again dirtying her wings, but the shock of impact and her resulting pang of anger at her opponent are enough to overshadow any other matters in her mind. 

Screeching in a way that she hopes inspires utter fear in her opponent, Strawberry Macaroons leaps into the air, tucks her wings close to her body like a falcon, and dives straight towards Wild Card. Unfortunately, however, her zeal proves too much for proper aim, and she faceplants into the sand a few feet from the shore instead of actually hitting the Horsea. The blow jars her entire body and buries her face and wings, but once the initial pain fades, she finds her thoughts much more clear now that she's no longer seeing red.

Wild Card burbles with laughter at his opponent's misstep for a few seconds, and then reasons to himself that she won't be stuck like that forever. He grins to himself and drops underwater again, building up speed as he sinks foot after foot, the tip of his tail nearly hitting the seafloor, and then _pulls_ on the water surrounding him to change direction and rocket back up again. The Horsea emerges surrounded by a sphere of seawater twice as large around as he is tall, and he takes a brief moment to determine his opponent's location—Strawberry Macaroons is still half-sunken into the sand dune but beating rhythmically at it with one wing and both feet, trying to extricate herself—before hurling himself at her. Unlike Strawberry Macaroons' failed earlier attack, Wild Card's fall hits its target and also drives her deeper into the dune, accompanied by a sizable spray of water that drenches both Pokemon. 

Strawberry Macaroons resists the urge to hiss or squeal at the unpleasant coldness soaking through her now thoroughly bruised backside, knowing that she'll only get sand in her beak if she opens it, and continues to wriggle, squirm, and slash at the heap of sand trapping her, undeterred by the new setback. Capitalizing on his temporary victory, Wild Card starts shouting something at her from the safety of his normal off-the-shore spot. It's a little long for a triumphant boast or short taunt, but the sand around her blocks out most of it, and the Swablu's resultant impression approximates "ah" something something "oohs _foo_" something "your", long pause, "too!" 

Regardless, Wild Card soon seems to realize that she can't hear him and gives up trying to reach her, and around half a minute later she finally manages to free herself. Shaking the remaining accumulations of sand off her wings and body, Strawberry Macaroons steels herself and then takes a running leap onto her opponent, smothering and battering at him for as long as she can manage. Wild Card's struggles soon become quivery and indefinably sharp, as if there's an edge to the movements he can make, but eventually*he manages to force her off. The battlers share a glare for a few seconds as the referee ends the round, with perhaps more heat than there'd be otherwise: they know they're both as injured as each other, and the deciding factor will be how the next round plays out.

ultraviolet (oOoo)

*Wild Card* (m) <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
Health: 18%
Energy: 40%
Currently: Twitchy and irritated. +1 Attack, -1 Special Attack, +1 Speed. Paralyzed (severe: 25% failure chance/action, 25% speed, 3% extra energy for movement).
Used: Dive (dodge and attack) x2 ~ Swagger (missed)
 Djurprinsessa: 53% health / 39% energy / Itching to exact her revenge on Enoch. Burned (severe).

Music Dragon (xOoo)

*Strawberry Macaroons* (f) <Natural Cure>
Health: 20%
Energy: 53%
Currently: Preening, but cautious.
Used: Frustration (missed) ~ (confused) ~ Body Slam

Field Notes
-Movement order: Strawberry Macaroons (50) > Wild Card (18.75).
-There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

Action Notes
-Frustration would have had 70 base power.
-Strawberry Macaroons's lingering confusion, combined with the fact that Wild Card hadn't used a dodge-and-attack strategy before, meant she tried to attack on both of the first two actions, although the same strategy won't work the next time Wild Card tries it.
-Strawberry Macaroons's confusion, along with her attack boost, faded at the end of the second action.
-Swagger missed, and would have had reduced effect anyway because Strawberry Macaroons had already been targeted by it.
-Body Slam paralyzed Wild Card. After four successful actions, his paralysis will lighten to moderate.
-The rain stopped after the third action.



Spoiler: calcs



Wild Card: 28 - 10 (Body Slam) = 18
56 - 6 (Dive) - 6 (Dive) - 4 (Swagger) = 40
Strawberry Macaroons: 52 - 13 (Dive) - 6 (confusionfail) - 13 (Dive) = 20
62 - 3 (Frustration [missed]) - 2 (confusionfail) - 4 (Body Slam) = 53


uv commands next.


----------



## Keldeo

DQ warning for uv. You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## ultraviolet

So this is probably gonna be your last round, and you're paralyzed which kinda sucks, but let's mitigate that by just making you shoot special attacks at the swablu. To start with, if you're nice and close, fire off a Hydro Pump - if you're not close, go for Scald instead. If she's decided to use Sunny Day, switch to Ice Beam. 
*
Hydro Pump/Scald/Ice Beam x3*


----------



## Music Dragon

Aha! ultraviolet seems to have made the same mistake as I did earlier and forgotten that Sunny Day is always in effect. Not that it matters, because we're using Solar Beam either way. Hoohoo!

*Solar Beam (one-action) x3*


----------



## Keldeo

ultraviolet (oOoo)

*Wild Card* (m) <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
Health: 18%
Energy: 40%
Currently: Twitchy and irritated. +1 Attack, -1 Special Attack, +1 Speed. Paralyzed (severe: 25% failure chance/action, 25% speed, 3% extra energy for movement).
Commands: Hydro Pump / Scald / Ice Beam x3
 Djurprinsessa: 53% health / 39% energy / Itching to exact her revenge on Enoch. Burned (severe).

Music Dragon (xOoo)

*Strawberry Macaroons* (f) <Natural Cure>
Health: 20%
Energy: 53%
Currently: Preening, but cautious.
Commands: Solar Beam (one action) x3

Field Notes
- Movement order: Strawberry Macaroons (50) > Wild Card (18.75).
- There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

*Round 13*​
As the rain finally lets up, Wild Card lets himself fall backwards into the water to relax a little and try not to convulse for a bit. His opponent isn't really doing anything anyway: Strawberry Macaroons seems to be fussing around a small patch of dampish sand as a faint green energy flows into it from the sky, or maybe doing an interpretive dance or something. It's nice entertainment either way—at least until Strawberry Macaroons steps back, magical heroine transformation ritual complete, and waddles towards him. "You would stand by while innocents are, uh, er… Well! In the name of the sun!" she shrieks, brandishing a questionably thin and very long green lance and posing in a slightly less questionable and much less long magical-girl outfit. Strawberry Macaroons resolves herself, and then screams "I WILL PUNISH YOU!" and thrusts the lance at him. Wild Card doesn't flinch, judging the distance between them to be longer than Strawberry Macaroons' weapon, but the blade _elongates_, expanding into a narrow beam, and strikes him right in the face. The spear quickly snaps back to its original length, but the lime-green solar energy remains, crackling and prickling at him as it spreads across his scales like some sort of evil mold. Wild Card hisses and rocks back into the water again, but submersion doesn't help against the almost acidic burning. 

The sensation lasts for entirely too long, and at the end of the ordeal the Horsea feels as if the Dragon Scale tied around his neck is the only thing keeping him from collapsing outright, but he still gathers the strength for an appropriately witty comeback. "No! A Solar Beam?" he shrieks, and then winces partly from residual pain and partly because, really? 'A Solar Beam?' Wild Card shakes his head, composing himself, and then continues, "But you haven't bested me yet! I call upon the power of Poseidon, god of the sea! Tamer of the earth! Shaker of horses! Wait those two should be switched around!" Strawberry Macaroons gives him an unimpressed look, but he carries on: "I invoke Poseidon, consort of Amphitrite! Son of Cronus and Rhea! Father of Theseus, and Belus, and Agenor, and Neleus, and also Triton, and uh probably Polyphemus too but I don't really remember!" Strawberry Macaroons' stare of disinterest continues, and Wild Card finally caves in, trailing off awkwardly before spitting a heated stream of seawater at his opponent. The Swablu still manages to look elegant while shrieking and flailing at the steam as a nasty red blotch forms on her face, and Wild Card sighs. How does she _do_ that? While the Horsea is busy ruminating on her elegantness, Strawberry Macaroons pokes him again with the lance, and gives a half-hearted cheer when he flops over, unconscious.

ultraviolet (oXoo)

*Wild Card* (m) <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
Health: *0*%
Energy: 36%
Currently: Down for the count. Or maybe after the count?
Used: Scald ~ nothing
 Djurprinsessa: 53% health / 39% energy / Itching to exact her revenge on Enoch. Burned (severe).

Music Dragon (xOoo)

*Strawberry Macaroons* (f) <Natural Cure>
Health: 12%
Energy: 39%
Currently: Hoping that now, at least, she won't get a signature move that throws her like a frisbee. Burned (moderate: 3% damage/round, -2% physical damage.)
Used: Solar Beam (one action) x2

Field Notes
- Movement order: Strawberry Macaroons (50) fluffs alone.
- There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

Action Notes
- Wild Card decided to use Scald, because Strawberry Macaroons was still fairly far from him but hadn't _used_ Sunny Day. (He was on the edge of the island, in the water, while she was on the island.)
- Scald moderately burned Strawberry Macaroons.
- Also I forgot to deduct energy from Strawberry Macaroons last round, so that's been retconned in. Sorry about that!



Spoiler: calcs



Wild Card: 18 - 17 (Solar Beam) - 17 (Solar Beam) = *0*
40 - 4 (Scald) = 36
Strawberry Macaroons: 20 - 6 (Scald) - 2 (burn) = 12
53 - 7 (Solar Beam) - 7 (Solar Beam) = 39


uv sends out, MD commands, uv commands.


----------



## ultraviolet

Let's go Djurprinsessa!


----------



## Music Dragon

Good job, Strawberry Macaroons! Now I'm less inclined to throw you like a frisbee, for which you should be very grateful. Although I guess you're probably not quite the right shape for that anyway.

You probably won't last a full round against Djurprinsessa, so let's do what we can to set up a victory for your replacement. Start by creating a nice *Tailwind* for whoever gets sent out next. If you've already used Tailwind, instead try to soften up your opponent with *Ice Beam*. If Djurprinsessa tries to KO you, do your best to *Endure* the hit; however, don't try that more than once.

*Tailwind / Ice Beam / Endure x3*


----------



## Keldeo

DQ warning for ultraviolet. You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## ultraviolet

Ack sorry! Ok Djurprinsessa, let's just Sludge Wave our way to victory.

*Sludge Wave x3*


----------



## Keldeo

ultraviolet considers her remaining Pokeballs for a little while before deciding on one she's used before this battle. The trainer throws her Pokeball and Djurprinsessa appears in a flash of light, head swinging back and forth as she looks around for her opponent. Strawberry Macaroons fluffs herself up indignantly and grips her sword, trying to present an imposing image, but her opponent seems more interested in where the Solrock she'd fought earlier is…

ultraviolet (Oxoo)

*Djurprinsessa* (f) <Rivalry> (4 exp)
Health: 53%
Energy: 39%
Currently: Hey, where's Enoch?? This is sacrilege! Burned (severe: 3% damage/round, -3% physical damage.)
Commands: Sludge Wave x3

Music Dragon (xOoo)

*Strawberry Macaroons* (f) <Natural Cure>
Health: 12%
Energy: 39%
Currently: Hoping that now, at least, she won't get a signature move that throws her like a frisbee. Burned (moderate: 3% damage/round, -2% physical damage.)
Commands: Tailwind / Ice Beam / Endure x3

Field Notes
- Movement order: Djurprinsessa (76) > Strawberry Macaroons (50).
- There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.

*Round 14*​
Djurprinsessa finally notices Strawberry Macaroons, and rumbles threateningly at the sight. A mere Swablu dares to replace her one true rival, her archenemy of archenemies, Enoch?! The bird will pay! As Djurprinsessa glares at her, Strawberry Macaroons cowers for a moment before remembering to concentrate just in case she needs to switch plans last-second. The Swablu shrinks backwards at her opponent's baleful stare, which stretches on for what seems like minutes… but she dutifully waits for Djurprinsessa to unleash a mighty roar, beat her chest menacingly, and summon a voluminous geyser of gunk from thin air. 

The grayish-purple goop seems to gush in all directions from thin air, cutting off Strawberry Macaroons's shriek as it tumbles into her and flows onto the sand. Engulfed by the flood of poison, muck seeping into her wings, the Swablu blacks out for a second and panics, but she's soon able to recover her focus, think back to her commands, and send out a fervent prayer to any deities listening. Almost immediately a blue glow pops into existence around her, giving her room to breathe as Djurprinsessa's tide of sludge rushes past—but it doesn't protect her from Wild Card's previously inflicted burn, which bursts suddenly into flame like a normal and realistic injury, and Strawberry Macaroons faints from the surprise. Djurprinsessa's burn ignites as well, and the Nidoqueen is too occupied flapping at it to realize that she's won until the referee stops her with a flag.

ultraviolet (Oxoo)

*Djurprinsessa* (f) <Rivalry> (4 exp)
Health: 52%
Energy: 35%
Currently: Well youngsters just don't know how to make a fight _colorful!_ In her day they had all sorts of innovations without these newfangled "abilities" and "macaroons"! Burned (severe: 3% damage/round, -3% physical damage.)
Used: Sludge Wave

Music Dragon (xXoo)

*Strawberry Macaroons* (f) <Natural Cure>
Health: *0*%
Energy: 35%
Currently: Knocked out.
Used: Endure

Field Notes
- Movement order: Djurprinsessa (76) huffs alone.
- There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.
- There's a wide swathe of the beach that's covered in sludgy goo, although the fluid part of the poison has mostly seeped into the ground.

Action Notes
- Strawberry Macaroons tried to Endure Djurprinsessa's Sludge Wave as ordered, but the burn fainted her at the end of the action anyway.



Spoiler: calcs



Djurprinsessa: 53 - 1 (burn) = 52
39 - 4 (Sludge Wave) = 35
Strawberry Macaroons: 12 - 11 (Sludge Wave [endured]) - 1 (burn) = *0*
39 - 4 (Endure) = 35


MD sends out, uv commands, MD commands.


----------



## Music Dragon

Alright, fuck it. Let's get serious. *Goach*, show them the power of a true ASB veteran!


----------



## ultraviolet

uuurgugh ok

While Goach resists poison, that doesn't mean he can't _be _poisoned, so go ahead and use Toxic straight up. If Goach uses Substitute, switch to Uproar for this action. If you can't target Goach, Chill.

Second action, if you managed to poison Goach, use Body Slam; if not, use Toxic. If you can't target Goach, Chill.

Last action, use Body Slam again unless he's paralyzed - if he is, use Uproar this action. If you can't target Goach, Chill.
*
Toxic/Uproar/Chill ~ Body Slam/Toxic/Chill ~ Body Slam/Uproar/Chill*


----------



## Keldeo

DQ warning for MD. You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## Music Dragon

Hmm. That Toxic looks nasty, and you're not fast enough to set up a Substitute before it hits, so I guess we're just gonna have to take it. But on the bright side, we're on a beach, so there should be plenty of wet sand around. And you love wet sand! Let's start firing off *Mud Shots* until you can outspeed Djurprinsessa. Once you're faster than her, switch to *Earth Power*.

*Mud Shot / Earth Power* x 3


----------



## Keldeo

Music Dragon presses a button on Strawberry Macaroons's Pokeball and a flash of red light streaks towards the pool of sludge, revealing the Swablu's prone body as it shrinks and whizzes back into the ball. The trainer throws another Pokeball and a Whiscash materializes in the water just off the shore, staring off into space with a wide smile. Djurprinsessa huffs and scratches at her burn as she sizes up her new opponent, and the referee begins the next round.

ultraviolet (Oxoo)

*Djurprinsessa* (f) <Rivalry (activated)> (4 exp)
Health: 52%
Energy: 35%
Currently: Well youngsters just don't know how to make a fight _colorful!_ In her day they had all sorts of innovations without these newfangled "abilities" and "macaroons"! Burned (severe: 3% damage/round, -3% physical damage.)
Commands: Toxic/Uproar/Chill ~ Body Slam/Toxic/Chill ~ Body Slam/Uproar/Chill

Music Dragon (xxOo)

*Goach* (m) <Oblivious>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Currently: Floating placidly.
Commands: Mud Shot / Earth Power x3

Field Notes
- Movement order: Djurprinsessa (76) > Goach (60).
- There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.
- There's a wide swathe of the beach that's covered in sludgy goo, although the fluid part of the poison has mostly seeped into the ground.

*Round 15*​
Djurprinsessa tilts her head back and forth, considering Goach's rounded form—to make sure a Toxic won't just slide off and dissolve in the water, she'll need to get closer for the angle to work. Glancing warily at Goach to make sure he's not going to try anything (Goach stubbornly avoids eye contact, continuing to smile; Djurprinsessa rolls her eyes) the Nidoqueen snorts and shuffles into the sludgy remnants of her previous attack, bending down to carefully sweep away the slush around her knees with powerful strokes of her claws. Once she's waded far enough towards her opponent, Djurprinsessa gurgles a ball of more purplish goop in the back of her throat, coughs it into her claw, and tosses it towards Goach. The muck lands squarely on the W-shaped yellow mark on the Whiscash's head, and Djurprinsessa pumps her fist. Magnificent.

Not feeling any deleterious effects yet, Goach continues to smile, tight-lipped. What an amateur! Surely this Nidoqueen, already exhausted from her previous bouts, is no match for an ASB veteran like he. The Whiscash inhales, preparing to attack, but immediately regrets it once the ooze drips into his mouth, filling his mouth with a disgusting sensation. Goach starts to become queasy, but he swallows down the feeling and prepares to hack up his own ball of slime. With an exaggerated burp, he spews a torrent of olive-brown gunk straight towards Djurprinsessa, who's knocked onto her back. The force of the fall wrenches her arm down and into the rapidly expanding pool of mud coalescing on top of the Sludge Wave residue, coating her entire left side in sticky, dense slop.

Still floating where he'd begun the match, Goach tips his head to hide a slight grin, while Djurprinsessa gingerly gets back to her feet. She swipes absently at the viscous goo on her chest, to no effect, and takes a moment to steady herself and forcibly tune out the pain of her burn before charging headlong at her opponent. Still daydreaming about what he'll have for dinner once he gets off the island, Goach barely has time to brace himself before Djurprinsessa takes a running leap over the bulk of the sludgy residue and bodily hurls herself at him, wrapping him in a tight bear hug and barreling into the water with him in tow. She outweighs Goach by more than twice, even before factoring in the mud crusting her body, and it's only because Goach has much more experience maneuvering in water that he manages to wriggle out of her grasp, badly bruised nonetheless. 

Djurprinsessa clumsily shuffle-slogs backwards, putting distance between herself and her opponent in case he retaliates physically, but the combination of wet sand and sticky goop clinging to her left leg hinders her movement. Goach, displeased with Djurprinsessa's quick adjustment to the extra weight, starts to prepare not a tackle or rush but an encore of his first attack. Before she can reach untouched sand, he paddles forward and spews out another flood of gray muck. Djurprinsessa tries to turn out of the way of the attack, but doing so only makes the stream hit her earlier burn dead center. She hisses and stops moving as the pain increases, but soon Goach's stockpile of gunk runs dry, and she's merely left trying to extricate herself from the clayey mud now blanketing her entire front in a mound not dissimilar to the compact dunes of sand around them.

Goach smiles at this. Now there's no way Djurprinsessa will be able to hit him again, at least not for a little while: enough time for him to execute his (well, his trainer's) grand plan. He tries a battle-cry but then realizes midway through that it sounds somewhat pathetic, with the resulting effect resembling an embarrassed mewl. Undeterred, he sculls towards the island, close enough that one whisker brushes against where the water laps at the slushlike residue of poison and mud. Through some arcane mumbo-jumbo, this instantly allows him to determine the exact location in Djurprinsessa's mudbath at which to bat a stray stone in order to give himself power over the island's sand. Goach's control extends like a spider's web from the pebble's impact site, jagged lines and concentric rings illuminating Djurprinsessa's torso where it's pinned in the muck with a gray light that seems set into the earth itself. Goach thinks of gently plucking the string of the web underneath the Nidoqueen, and the corresponding strip of sand starts to shudder and crack. He thinks of plucking it again, and instantly the island explodes. 

Djurprinsessa shrieks as a geyser of brilliant orange—a mix of heated rubble and Ground type power—shoots up and then showers back down to pock-mark the ground and her upper body with streaks of burning energy. When the dust and smoke clears, she's left with slashlike scars where the attack came into contact with her skin, and the ground around her is splintered and banded with areas of seared, glassy sand. The attack was powerful, but Djurprrinsessa finds that the mud formerly trapping her has hardened and breaks easily into chunks. After a few seconds to recompose herself, she manages to flail her way out of the dried mud, and though clumps of it still cling to her legs, she has little difficulty bounding towards Goach and squashing him into the shallow water under her bodily weight as a nimbus of white Normal energy scores his skin. A jolt in her chest soon reminds her of the dangers of being this close to her opponent, and she retreats, panting, to lick her wounds. Freed from the crushing weight, Goach splutters with indignity and indignance. Djurprinsessa should be fined for victimizing such an elderly fellow Pokemon as he! Never mind that even mostly out of the mudbath she still looks like she's wearing a low-budget Rhydon costume, or that she's obviously in worse shape than him or anything…

ultraviolet (Oxoo)

*Djurprinsessa* (f) <Rivalry (activated)> (4 exp)
Health: 12% (capped)
Energy: 22%
Currently: Getting kind of tired of this whole tackling thing, and also kind of tired in general. -2 Speed. Burned (severe: 3% damage/round, -3% physical damage.)
Used: Toxic ~ Body Slam ~ Body Slam (critical hit)

[Music Dragon (xxOo)

*Goach* (m) <Oblivious>
Health: 88%
Energy: 90%
Currently: Floating slightly less placidly, but still confident he has this in the bag. Poisoned (toxic: 2% this round, 3% next).
Used: Mud Shot ~ Mud Shot (critical hit) ~ Earth Power

Field Notes
- Movement order: Goach (60) > Djurprinsessa (46).
- The sun is shining brightly (∞ actions left.)
- There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.
- There's a wide swathe of the beach that's covered in sludgy goo and sandy gunk, although the fluid part of the poison has mostly seeped into the ground. 
- An irregularly shaped section of earth close to the shore is cracked and marked with streaks of scorched sand.

Action Notes
- Argh, summer classes are kicking my butt, but that's no excuse for taking four months for a reffing. Please let me know if I messed up the calculations or anything, since I haven't reffed in a while. edit: Eifie pointed out that Body Slam shouldn't have been doing so much damage. I've fixed that, so Goach has 8% more health.
- Djurprinsessa was just barely faster than Goach on the second action, so he used Mud Shot that action and then switched to Earth Power on the last action.
- Body Slam didn't paralyze Goach on either the second or third actions. 
- The second Body Slam was a critical hit, as was the second Mud Shot.
- Djurprinsessa hit the damage cap on the third action.



Spoiler: calcs



Djurprinsessa: 52 - 10 (Mud Shot) - 12 (Mud Shot) - 16 (Earth Power) - 3 (burn) = 12 (capped)
35 - 3 (Toxic) - 5 (Body Slam) - 5 (Body Slam) = 22
Goach: 100 - 3 (Body Slam) - 7 (Body Slam) - 2 (poison) = 88
100 - 3 (Mud Shot) - 3 (Mud Shot) - 4 (Earth Power) = 90


MD commands next.


----------



## Music Dragon

Hehe! Nice-u! Don't worry about the reffing being late or whatever, Keldeo. We've all had our minds elsewhere. And you're such a good writer too!

Now then... I think it's time to put this old lady out of her misery! A single *Earth Power* should do the trick. Don't mind Protects and Detects; she doesn't have enough energy to stall for long. After the first action, if she's somehow miraculously survived _and_ managed to make herself impossible to hit, I guess you should just set up a *Future Sight* instead... but I do not foresee this scenario being likely. Hehe, "foresee", get it?

*Earth Power ~ Earth Power / Future Sight ~ Earth Power / Future Sight*


----------



## ultraviolet

Well I mean you've been amazing in this battle, djurprinsessa, and you're definitely not going to survive this round, but I'm more than happy to watch Goach waste energy attacking you when he really doesn't need to, so just protect/detect. 

*Protect ~ Detect ~ Protect
*


----------



## Keldeo

ultraviolet (Oxoo)

*Djurprinsessa* (f) <Rivalry (activated)> (4 exp)
Health: 12%
Energy: 22%
Currently: Getting kind of tired of this whole tackling thing, and also kind of tired in general. -2 Speed. Burned (severe: 3% damage/round, -3% physical damage.)
Commands: Protect ~ Detect ~ Protect

Music Dragon (xxOo)

*Goach* (m) <Oblivious>
Health: 88%
Energy: 90%
Currently: Floating slightly less placidly, but still confident he has this in the bag. Poisoned (toxic: 2% this round, 3% next).
Used: Earth Power ~ Earth Power / Future Sight ~ Earth Power / Future Sight

Field Notes
- Movement order: Goach (60) > Djurprinsessa (46).
- The sun is shining brightly (∞ actions left.)
- There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.
- There's a wide swathe of the beach that's covered in sludgy goo and sandy gunk, although the fluid part of the poison has mostly seeped into the ground. 
- An irregularly shaped section of earth close to the shore is cracked and marked with streaks of scorched sand.

*Round 16*​
Djurprinsessa knows there's no chance she'll be able to move before Goach does, especially not since she's still encumbered by that pesky mud residue. So the second the round starts, she summons a shining translucent forcefield like a white bubble around her, though it quickly starts to flicker dangerously. Apparently ignorant of her move's effects, Goach calls forth another concentrated explosion of the sand under her feet; the Nidoqueen screws her eyes shut and braces herself as her energy shield wobbles violently in time with the earthquake, but it stays stable long enough to block the attack. She drops the field—but another aftershock rolls in, and she's too disoriented by it to summon the supernatural awareness that would let her dodge Goach's next attack. He quickly seizes the opportunity provided by her befuddledness, screeching triumphantly as another swathe of the island erupts in a white-hot flurry of energy, and when the dust clears Djurprinsessa is clearly unconscious.

ultraviolet (Xxoo)

*Djurprinsessa* (f) <Rivalry> (4 exp)
Health: *0*%
Energy: 14%
Currently: Knocked out.
Used: Protect ~ Detect (failed)

Music Dragon (xxOo)

*Goach* (m) <Oblivious>
Health: 86%
Energy: 82%
Currently: Cackling evil-mastermind-ily. Poisoned (toxic: 2% this round, 4% next).
Used: Earth Power (blocked) ~ Earth Power

Field Notes
- Movement order: Goach (60) smugs alone.
- The sun is shining brightly (∞ actions left.)
- There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.
- There's a wide swathe of the beach that's covered in sludgy goo and sandy gunk, although the fluid part of the poison has mostly seeped into the ground. 
- Three irregularly shaped sections of earth close to the shore are cracked and marked with streaks of scorched sand.

Action Notes
- Djurprinsessa's Detect on the second action failed, so Goach fainted her with Earth Power.
- Goach's poison status looks a little wonky this round because he only took two actions of poison damage, but the Toxic progression continues as normal.



Spoiler: calcs



Djurprinsessa: 12 - 1 (burn) - 16 (Earth Power) = *0*
22 - 8 (Protect) = 14
Goach: 88 - 2 (poison) = 86
90 - 4 (Earth Power [blocked]) - 4 (Earth Power) = 82


uv sends out and commands next.


----------



## ultraviolet

MMMM ok let's try Pirella


watch what Goach does this round; if he's hanging around being kind of an asshole and he's within range, go with Leech Seed until it works, then Stun Spore until it works. If Goach is out of range, use Magical Leaf!!
*
Leech Seed/Magical Leaf ~ Leech Seed/Stun Spore/Magical Leaf ~ Leech Seed/Stun Spore/Magical Leaf*


----------



## Music Dragon

Hmm! That's tricky, very tricky indeed. I don't like having a ton of status effects on you, but I guess we can't stall or anything, so eh. Set up a *Sandstorm* and pray that it helps you avoid those nasty spores and seeds! Then, break that eggplant with *Facade*!

*Sandstorm ~ Facade ~ Facade*


----------



## Keldeo

uv takes out Djurprinsessa's Pokeball and recalls the fainted Nidoqueen in a jagged stream of red energy, using the other hand to shade against the harsh sunlight above the battle. The trainer quickly chooses another Pokeball and tosses it towards Goach, revealing a small Petilil with a Sun Stone hung around her neck that soon begins to glow. Goach snorts—surely such a puny plant can't take him down!—but Pirella merely smiles and settles in, ready to fight.

ultraviolet (xxOo)

*Pirella* (f) <Own Tempo> @ Sun Stone (activated)
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Currently: Filled with determination.
Commands: Leech Seed/Magical Leaf ~ Leech Seed/Stun Spore/Magical Leaf ~ Leech Seed/Stun Spore/Magical Leaf

Music Dragon (xxOo)

*Goach* (m) <Oblivious>
Health: 86%
Energy: 82%
Currently: Cackling evil-mastermind-ily. Poisoned (toxic: 2% last round, 4% this).
Commands: Sandstorm ~ Facade ~ Facade

Field Notes
- Movement order: Goach (60) > Pirella (30).
- The sun is shining brightly (∞ actions left.)
- There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.
- There's a wide swathe of the beach that's covered in sludgy goo and sandy gunk, although the fluid part of the poison has mostly seeped into the ground. 
- Three irregularly shaped sections of earth close to the shore are cracked and marked with streaks of scorched sand.

*Round 17*​
The trainers call out their commands, the Pokemon prepare themselves, and… nothing happens. The trainers shuffle their feet expectantly; Pirella and Goach wave their individual appendages around in a shuffle-y, expectant manner. Finally, the referee perks up, starts urgently muttering something about ultra sumo (???) and waves the flags to start the round. Goach seizes his chance and touches one whisker to the shoreline, chanting a spell passed down through generations as he traces a complex pattern of primeval runes, the symbols required to summon… okay, he's not sure exactly what it summons, but it's some sort of ancient sand spirit. He hopes.

The ground begins to rumble, softly at first but getting louder; as the sound intensifies, Pirella starts hopping around and pressing her leaves to her eyes as if she's a particularly distressed charades player miming a leafy jack-in-the-box. Then the spirit erupts forth from the sand in front of one coconut tree in a flurry of light, an amorphous blob of sand and energy too bright to look at directly. It seems confused at first but then spots Goach, upon which it snickers in a strange echoey way and then starts to fade in fits and starts. Every time it flickers, a huge puff of sand and dust appears in front of Pirella, stirring up more sand from the beach in its wake; soon, enough dusky gray-brown clouds are whirling through the island, buffeting the people and Pokemon, that it's difficult to make out much of anything.

Pirella narrows her eyes against the wind and barely suppresses a yelp as a squall drags sharp bits of stone against her middle leaf. Her Sun Stone's stopped glowing now that the dust clouds are too thick for any hint of sunlight to reach the island; luckily she's too heavy to be picked up by a stray gust or eddy, but she's still been so turned around that she can't make out where Goach is, only vague, potentially Whiscashy shapes in the distance. Leaves folded to protect her eyes, she weighs her options—try to get a better viewpoint, or act before her chance is gone?—and decides to wing it. She forms a tiny sphere of green energy that crackles with glittering, shifting tendrils, and hurls her seed into the storm… only to watch the wind carry its dwindling light far to the right of where she last saw Goach. Ugh, that definitely didn't hit him. But if at first you don't succeed…

A distance away, Goach sneers as Pirella's Leech Seed hurtles past him, missing by a wide margin; a sudden gust sweeps it off the island and plunges it into the ocean, and the green light winks out when it hits the waves. With eyes adapted to dust storms, he can clearly see his confused opponent through the curtains of loose sand and dirt. She won't be able to stop him once he uses his Goach Special Super Ultra Move, fueled by the very toxins inside him! Letting out a few effortful grunts and _graah!_s to work himself up, Goach flings himself at his opponent, whiskers flailing mightily, to deliver a series of thumping blows with his flippers and tail. 

Caught unawares, Pirella takes the first few hits of Goach's attack in full—but she quickly recovers herself and starts to form another ball of energy, knowing it'll be easier to get him if he stays this close. She can vaguely discern Goach making a theatrical gesture with his tail and springing away from her, backing off to prepare for one last attack; okay, she just has to wait for the right moment. She hides the small, sparking seed under one leaf—and when Goach leaps towards her again, revealing his position, she slams it into his side. The seed blossoms on contact with a burst of light, planting roots and sharp tendrils of energy into Goach's left flank. Now it's Pirella's turn to smirk at her attacker as the seed transfers some of Goach's energy to her, repairing a few of her more minor scratches and bumps.

Goach snarls and flails at the point of impact with his whiskers, trying and failing to detach the needlelike roots. This calls for another round of the Goach Special Super Ultra Move, with nothing held back!! Again he leaps at Pirella to whack her with all of his many appendages, relenting only when he's out of breath. But even after being hit, Pirella's grinning: she's prepared another attack, this time launching a puff of golden spores at Goach. The Whiscash doesn't notice the cloud even after he inhales some—without light to make it twinkle, it's almost identical to the gusts and eddies of sand that've been blowing around the island—but the immobilizing agent in Pirella's spores soon grips his muscles, and he starts to spasm violently. Pirella giggles, and Goach grits his teeth against another convulsion. Will retribution come?! Find out next time on _Pirella v. Goach._

ultraviolet (xxOo)

*Pirella* (f) <Own Tempo> @ Sun Stone
Health: 71%
Energy: 90%
Currently: Aching but proud.
Used: Leech Seed (missed) ~ Leech Seed ~ Stun Spore

Music Dragon (xxOo)

*Goach* (m) <Oblivious>
Health: 80%
Energy: 61%
Currently: Taking a moment or three. Poisoned (toxic: 4% this round, 5% next). Paralyzed (severe; 25% failure chance, 4 successful actions to moderate.) Seeded (1% damage/action.)
Used: Sandstorm ~ Facade ~ Facade

Field Notes
- Movement order: Pirella (30) > Goach (15).
- A sandstorm is raging (6 actions left, 1% damage/action, -10% accuracy for Pirella.)
- There is a tunnel that goes almost straight down, curves around, and then goes almost straight up. One entrance is close to the shore, and the other is close to the middle of the island.
- There's a wide swathe of the beach that's covered in damp, sandy gunk, except for the area surrounding one tree. Good job, Asbers.
- Three irregularly shaped sections of earth close to the shore are cracked and marked with streaks of scorched sand.

Action Notes
- Finally sat down and got this done; happy new year, congratulations, and thank you for putting up with me and my horribly late reffings!! Please let me know if I've messed up anywhere, as well.
- I don't remember my rules for Sandstorm, so I'm going with a net 10% accuracy decrease for Pokemon not immune to the sandstorm (so just Pirella.) This meant Leech Seed had 80% accuracy and Stun Spore had 65%.
- Goach started "in range" for all of Pirella's actions, especially since he used a contact attack for the last two actions, but Pirella's first Leech Seed missed.
- For the full effects of Goach's paralysis, refer to my reffing scale - I didn't want to make his status overly long.



Spoiler: calcs



Pirella: 100 - 14 (Facade) - 14 (Facade) - 3 (sandstorm) + 2 (Leech Seed) = 71
100 - 4 (Leech Seed) - 4 (Leech Seed) - 2 (Stun Spore) = 90
Goach: 86 - 2 (Leech Seed) - 4 (poison) = 80
82 - 5 (Sandstorm) - 8 (Facade) - 8 (Facade) = 61


MD commands next!


----------



## Music Dragon

Zzzzzz... H-huh!? What? Where are we? What year is it? What's happening... I turned into a girl!?

Oh well. Let's keep battling!

Just do more *Facade*, but if it's obvious that you won't be able to hit, you can *Chill* instead. If at any point your previous move failed, get real mad and use *Stomping Tantrum*!

*Facade/Chill ~ Facade/Chill/Stomping Tantrum ~ Facade/Chill/Stomping Tantrum*


----------



## ultraviolet

Snrk! Wha? What's happening... I turned into a wife!? 

Oh well. Let's do this!

Sandstorm  isn't super working in our favour because you're a tiny plant with a  sun necklace and you're good at shooting sunshine, so let's go with  Sunny Day because you have energy to spare. Then Solar Beam, please!  I... think that sunny day means you can just use solar beam in one  action? I haven't played asb in a while. But if not, then use the extra  energy to use it in one action. Finally, let's go with Giga Drain. 

*Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam ~ Giga Drain*


----------

